#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-28
<magic> dobro jutro...moze pitanje
<magic> o
<magic> bereta??
<Kosava> Glasanje za projekt bossanova koji tip igrice da se napravi na linuxu http://www.projectbossanova.com/poll
<myth> dobro vece
<myth> jedno pitanje primjetio sam da mi brojac poruka na forumu ne frcera
<myth> kome to da prijavim
<Atlantic777> myth: u redu, proverićemo.
<myth> uuu cool
<Atlantic777> Sačekaj da vidim ko je još iz administracije prisutan.
<myth> ma nema frke nije o glavo
<myth> mislio sam da je bug
<myth> pa dal da ide na lunchpad itd...
<Atlantic777> Pa ne znam, do sada nismo primetili, barem ja nisam čuo da je bilo problema.
<myth> ja znam da je to neko prijavio jos prije
<myth> dok se nije mjenajo izgled foruma
<myth> probao sam naci temu
<myth> al bezuspjesno
<Atlantic777> Ma radi.
<Atlantic777> myth: koja tema?
<Atlantic777> Mislim, koju temu na forumu koristiš... mada ne bi trebalo da je do toga.
<Atlantic777> I kao što mi kolega upravo reče, možda je do toga što se poruke ne broje u svim delovima foruma.
<myth> pa defultnu
<myth> mogu ce onda
<myth> da je i to
<Atlantic777> Ok, kako si onda primetio da ne radi? :D
<myth> pa stoji mi na 147 vec dosta dugo
<myth> al bas dosta dugo
<Anpu> myth: poruke u Chat forumu se ne ubrajaju u ukupne poruke ja mislim
<Anpu> a tamo si postovao od 2.5.
<myth> okk
<myth> mislio sam da je bug
<myth> pa reko da obavjestim
<Anpu> u svakom slucaju hvala za trud da prijavis :)
<Atlantic777> Poslednja poruka koja ti se brojala je bila u Grafici i dizajnu, Izgled desktopa, valjda.
<Anpu> za svaki slucaj, provericemo, bolje spreciti na vreme :)
<Atlantic777> Da, suepr je što si se setio da proveriš. :)
<myth> ma nista
<myth> samo nisam znao za to nebrojanje
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-01
<hethetface> cao! ima li koga?
<hethetface> imam jedno pitanje, tj. problem u instalaciji utorrenta...
<hethetface> bila sam na ubuntu forumu, ali ipak ne ide...
<Atlantic777> poz
<Broker> pozdrav svima
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-02
<Orpheus> dobar dan svima :)
<Orpheus> imao bih pitanje ako ima nekoga ovde
<Punky> pozz
<Punky> gde je promis
<Punky> tu je?
<Punky> heheheh
<Punky> combuster?
<Punky> nema ga... :(
<nemysis> pozdrav
<Punky> ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-03
<promis> ode punky
<Atlantic777> o/
<pupit> dobar dan
<Atlantic777> Dobar dan, pupit. :)
<pupit> koju verziju 10.04 ili 10.10 predlazete za firmu? :)
<Atlantic777> 10.04
<Atlantic777> To je LTS (Long Time Support) izdanje, koje ima podršku do 3 godine, ako se ne varam.
<pupit> jel nece puno da mi placu ako nemaju 10.10?
<Atlantic777> U kom smislu mislite? Korisnici su iskusni linux korisnici?
<pupit> ne znam koliko se razlikuju verzije programa
<Atlantic777> Ne, razlika je minimalna po pitanju funkcionalnosti.
<pupit> ah nemojte da mi persirate :)
<Atlantic777> A 10.04 može biti samo stabilniji. :)
<Atlantic777> Pa... ne znam ko je s druge strane monitora, a poprilično sam mlad pa je nekako red. :D
<pupit> ma opusteno :)
<pupit> interesuje me da li se 10.04 iso image redovno azurira ili nakon instalacije cekam da se azurira?
<pupit> mislin na iso sa sajta
<pupit> mislim*
<Atlantic777> Samo momenat, da proverim.
<Atlantic777> Inače, mislim da je ažuran do neke mere.
<pupit> pa i meni je logicno da ga s vremena na vreme 'roknu penicilinom'..
<Atlantic777> Da, tako je. Biće potreba da se nešto nadogradi po prvom pokretanju, ali ne nešto ogromno.
<pupit> hm, vec sam skinuo ovaj 10.10 i igrao malo sudoku u vm-u.. :)
<Atlantic777> Mislim da je za produkciju 10.04 dobar izbor, 10.10 je potpuno stabilan (barem iz mojeg iskustva), ali u aprilu nam stiže 11.04 tako da nema smisla instalirati nešto šta ispada iz igre za koji mesec.
<Atlantic777> Ta redovna izdanja izlaze na svakih 6 meseci.
<pupit> aha
<Atlantic777> Radiće ono i posle tih 6 meseci, imaće podršku, nadogradnje i sve to još neko vreme, ali onda će ubrzo i to nestati.
<pupit> taj 11.04 je LTS ili kao i 10.10?
<Atlantic777> Sistem će i dalje biti operativan, ali bez nadogradnji, što je opasno.
<Atlantic777> Ne, 11.04 nije LTS.
<pupit> e pa onda, odluka je pala :)
<Atlantic777> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<pupit> wget pa skidaj 10.04
<Atlantic777> Torrent. ;)
<pupit> e jos bolje
<Atlantic777> Pa omogućite i drugima da preuzmu image od vas. :D
<Atlantic777> !lts
<lubotu3> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Atlantic777> !lucid
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Atlantic777> !get
<Atlantic777> !download
<lubotu3> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<pupit> !torrents
<lubotu3> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<pupit> !torrents 10.04
<Atlantic777> Dobri su im ovi botovi. Još da znaju srpski... :P
<pupit> bot na #httpd pravi malu decu
<pupit> desktop pa sta bude
<pupit> vidim alternate verzija radi i na ispod 256mb ram
<pupit> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Atlantic777> Ovaj... fazon s alternate verzijom je što instaler sam po sebi nije toliko zahtevan po pitanju operativne memorije, pa može uopšte da se startuje na slabijim računarima.
<Atlantic777> Ali ako se i na alternate nabaci KDE sa milion gadgeta, naravno da će povući isto kao i Kubuntu. :D
<pupit> iskreno od ovih silnih verzija ubuntua me zaboli glava
<Atlantic777> A sve je to isto, samo drugačija podešavanja u startu. :D
<pupit> bolje da cutim :)
<Atlantic777> Pa nije bolje. :D
<pupit> firma kaze da im treba ubuntu
<pupit> jer lici na windows
<Atlantic777> Hmm, ček momenat samo. :D
<pupit> ja bi im stavio pre sles
<pupit> a ako bih isao po svojoj volji onda slack :)
<nemysis> Ili Slackware ili Gentoo pa nek uči :)
<Atlantic777> http://computerworldit.blogspot.com/2009/05/make-kubuntu-904-looks-like-windows-7.html
<pupit> nemysis: pa too
<Atlantic777> nemysis: to treba da bude mašina za kancelariju, nema sekretarica šta da uči o linux administraciji
<Atlantic777> Zar ne? :D
<nemysis> nije Blenta teška samo da se malo administria
<Atlantic777> pupit: evo još jednog kubuntu screenshota http://media.photobucket.com/image/kubuntu windows 7 theme/techspikes/vistar7tp.jpg
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> Pa možeš i da im prodaš kao win. :P
<pupit> image not found :P
<pupit> pa i lici na windows
<Atlantic777> Samo kopiraj sve do .jpg
<pupit> bsod :P
<nemysis> naravno to je u biti i isto
<nemysis> lol
<pupit> eee dokle je svet dosao, pravi windows teme za linux OS
<Atlantic777> E odoh ja da pojedem nešto pa u školu.
<Atlantic777> Čujemo se. ;)
<pupit> pozdrav Atlantic777 hvala
<nemysis> a ja stavljam u VirtualBox linux teme
<nemysis> sve najbolje
<Atlantic777> Ma nema na čemu pupit, i drugi put.
<Atlantic777> Svrati po nekad ovde. :D
<pupit> sad sam bio i nikad vise :D
<pupit> nemysis: ne razumem kako u vbox?
<nemysis> pa imam ja tamo pacijenta pupit kojeg ne startam skoro nikad XP koji nema ništa a pljunuti Linux sa programima i temama :D
<pupit> nemysis: haha, igras se :)
<nemysis> pupit: naravno Å¡to da ne Tor Privoxy, IceC
<nemysis> IceCat itd
<nemysis> ista slika za pozadinu u Fluxbox-u kao i u XP-u pa imam problem Å¡ta je Å¡ta lol
<pupit> sad sam se setio one decje pesme: "sve je poslo naopacke, za vrapce i macke
<nemysis> :)
<nemysis> ali taj pacijent se skoro ni ne starta, samo da se ima hehe
<pupit> kad je jesen okacila svoje zute znacke"
<pupit> haha
<nemysis> haha
<pupit> meni je samo zao sto sad za vbox mora da se skida neki extension pack da bi radio usb
<Atlantic777> pupit: ranije u OSE verziji uopšte nije radio USB.
<nemysis> za Blentu to ne treba radi to
<Atlantic777> Samo u vlasničkoj.
<Atlantic777> nemysis: ima extensions use flag. ;)
<nemysis> ne radi to i u OpenSource
<pupit> Atlantic777: heh, umelo se to i namestiti
<pupit> sada def ne moze
<Atlantic777> pupit: ali je bilo veće petljanje nego sad. :)
<nemysis> additions je to USE flag
<pupit> ma nije, posto koristim slack, samo je jedna linija rc.S skripte trebala dase promeni..
<Atlantic777> nemysis: e ima i additions i extensions, ne sećam se sad koji je za šta :D
<pupit> dodaj i produzi :p
<nemysis> Atkabtuc777 +additions alsa +hal headless +opengl pulseaudio python +qt4 sdk vboxwebsrv
<nemysis> joj ime
<pupit> lepo, sta fali :P
<pupit> ja bih bio -> tupip
<Atlantic777> nemysis: additions alsa opengl python qt4 -doc -elibc_FreeBSD -extensions -headless -java -pulseaudio -sdk -vboxwebsrv -vnc
<Atlantic777> :)
<nemysis> ali ne od virtualbox-a jel
<nemysis> da ti dam ja moje use pa da ceo ekran napuni :D
<Atlantic777> Ovo je samo vbox, naravno. :D
<pupit> uno questione porfavor, jel ima apache, samba, sane i cups ovaj 10.4?
<Atlantic777> ma ima
<pupit> dooobro
<Atlantic777> samo cups me je nešto zezao, hp 1020
<Atlantic777> ali i to je valjda sad sređeno
<pupit> bender: "Well, I'm tired of this room and everyone in it. If you'll excuse me, I'm gonna pop over to the casino for the next 135 hours!"
<Atlantic777> sane koristim svaki dan na 10.04
<Atlantic777> samba je radila kad mi je trebala, apache takođe
<pupit> a sve se podesava iz gui-ja?
<Atlantic777> Btw, za sane treba sam da potražiš firmware.
<Atlantic777> Nema ga u paketima.
<pupit> znam
<Atlantic777> Pa... ne znam. :D
<pupit> hahha
<Atlantic777> Ja sam iz konzole uvek sređivao.
<Atlantic777> Ima nekih alata mada sam u širokom luku zaobišao.
<pupit> ne ne ne
<Atlantic777> Ček, na šta misliš?
<pupit> mene samo brine to, da ne odem u neki gui
<pupit> i tamo tuc-muc kao podesim apache recimo
<pupit> pa se vratim i podesim iz cli
<Atlantic777> Ma jok, sve iz konzole radi kao i svugde.
<pupit> a gui drzi podesavanja
<pupit> ma da sve radi iz konzole ne bi izmislili ubuntu :)
<nemysis> ko kaže da sve ne radi iz CLIa
<pupit> radi sve, nego za sve naprave gui
<nemysis> pa da ljude oduče od CLI-a kao to se radi samo tako dugmići su dobri
<pupit> nemoj.. :)
 * pupit salje pivo nemysis
<pupit> ako neces pivo moze i sok od breskve, domaci!
<nemysis> sok je super
<pupit> sjajna tema za conky, jos nisam isprobao http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+lua?content=139024
<promis> Ja sam mislio da se Ubuntu koristi zatp što liči na Mac OSX
<promis> http://img198.imageshack.us/i/macbuntu.jpg/sr=1
<pupit> sudoku je moram da priznam zarazan, pogotovo onaj najtezi
<promis> više volim onaj iz novina
<pupit> taj iz novina: instaliraju ubuntu i samo stampaju sablone
<pupit> :P
<promis> nisam mislio na njegov sastav, već zato što je analogan.
<Punky> pozz
<Punky> svima
<nemysis> pozdrav
<promis> neda ti da odrasteš
<Atlantic777> Plazma? :)
<promis> jok ubuntu :P
<promis> gnu/linux, uopšte
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> onda kubuntu
<Atlantic777> on ima plazmu :)
<promis> stig`o sam na 3K poruka
<Atlantic777> nice... :D
<promis> ne znam, da li je nice, il` treba da se lečim
<Atlantic777> Nije mi najjasnije kako možeš da odvojiš toliko vremena. :D
<promis> Ni meni.
<promis> jebiga, sine, takva mi sudbina
<Atlantic777> Teška li je...
<Atlantic777> :D
<nemysis> :D
<promis> Atlantic777: pa imam vremena, jer nemam ženu i decu kao ti ;)
<Atlantic777> Eh... pa nemam ni ja ni ženu ni decu. :D
<promis> znam
<promis> šta da ti kažem, lakše mi je nekom da kažem: chmod +x to..i...to
<promis> nego ovo: Овај процес Бодријар види као макроскопско ширење имплозије смисла на микроскопском нивоу знака.
<promis> ili: Међутим, он одлази још и даље, истичући да не постоји само имплозија поруке у медијуму, већ истовремено постоји и имплозија самог медијума у стварном, односно „[...], имплозија медијума и стварног, у неку врсту надстварне небулозе, у којој Ñ
<pupit> zanimljiva poruka oko te implozije, lako poveziva sa shumom informacija
<dejan-dexi> isti ljudi na razlicitim mestima
<nemysis> baš tako
<dejan-dexi> tako tako
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-04
<DarkoL> poz ljudi
<DarkoL> neko online?
<DarkoL> Beretta021: danilos Drazha fantastic001_PC FiReSTaRT lubotu3 nemysis olujicz TildaTurn
<DarkoL> ?
<DarkoL> pozdrav!
<DarkoL> jel ima ljudi online koji bi mogli da mi pomognu oko nekog problema
<DarkoL> Beretta021: danilos Djus Drazha fantastic001_PC lubotu3 nemysis olujicz TildaTurn
<nemysis>  
<DarkoL> o/ moze pomoc?
<DarkoL> pocetnik sam i teo bi da namontiram tv out da mogu gledam filmove
<DarkoL> imam geforce 4 integrisanu, na laptopu
<DarkoL> i drajvere , koji su rekomanded od ubuntu-a
<DarkoL> e sad, problem se javlja kad to uradim preko twinview-a
<DarkoL> ili separate, isto mu dodje, on ukljuci extended desktop ali mi i produzi i panele
<Zak_> zdravo
<Zak_> potrebna
<Zak_> mi je pomoc
<Zak_> dali je mogu dobiti ovde
<DarkoL> i nove prozore mi otvara negde na pola, izmedju ekrana laptopa i na tv-u
<DarkoL> i ja jurim Zak_ :D
<Zak_> nemogu da install nijedan program
<Zak_> ;D
<Zak_> kako
<Zak_> sta da radim
<Zak_> jel zna neko
<DarkoL> nemysis:
<Zak_> sta
<DarkoL> mislim da je jedino nemysis taj koji moze da nam pomogne :)
<Zak_> pa sta je ovo
<Zak_> nikog nema
<DarkoL> jel znas dobro engleski?
<Zak_> ne :D
<Zak_> sto
<DarkoL> pa reko da probas na internacionalnom chatu :)
<DarkoL> ja sam se spetljao tamo opako , tako da sam odustao od njihove pomoci
<Zak_> :D
<Atlantic777> poz
<dejan-dexi> pozz
<dejan-dexi> ,
<magic> atlantic??
<Atlantic777> Da?
<Atlantic777> reci magic :)
<magic> nista...vidim da si tu pa da te pozdravim
<cigara> eheeeej :)
<cigara> kako da stavim ubuntu umesto androida?
<Atlantic777> cigara: na telefon? zavisi koji...
<cigara> SE xperia
<cigara> x8
<Atlantic777> cigara: ne bih znao ovako napamet, znam da je jedan naš kolega pokušavao na n900, ipak je ostao na debianu.
<Atlantic777> Mogu da pronjuškam za vikend. :)
<cigara> upravo skidam debian :)
<cigara> samo me zanima koji i odakle ubuntu da skinem
<cigara> našao sam tutorial, ali lik nije rekao šta je i odakle skinuo
<promis> radio sam danas malo na macbookpro-u
<promis> ubuntu je bolji.
<Atlantic777> Po kojim kriterijumima?
<promis> 1. ima desni klik
<promis> 2. ima više radnih površina
<promis> 3. funkcionalniji je nautilus od findra
<promis> možda je probelm što to nije bio moj računar
<promis> da je moj verovatno bih ga podesio za sebe
<promis> ali opet
<promis> jednostavno neki osećaj
<promis> skučenosti
<Atlantic777> Slično kao na winu? :D
<promis> 4. nije hteo da kopira iz terminala
<promis> da slično kao na winu
<promis> iako nisam neki korisnik koji druži ceo sistem custom
<promis> kao recimo neki gentoo korisnik
<promis> opet
<promis> osećam se slobodnije
<promis> fleksibilnije
<Atlantic777> Gentoo početnik s ove strane monitora... :D
<promis> neverovatno ali, sve me je nerviralo tamo
<promis> iako mi je sam izgled desktopa poznat, jer držim Mac temu
<promis> i vizuelno sve mi je isto
<promis> to je taj isti način iscrtavanja
<promis> the X eay
<promis> way
<promis> opet, imao sam osećaj paketa
<promis> možda to nije u suštini baš tako, možda je moguće i Mac prilagoditi
<promis> ali moj današnji utisak je bio takav
<promis> i srećom, poznavanje konzole mi je koristilo
<promis> jer Finder je nešto jeo govna
<Atlantic777> Koliok je funkcionalna ta konzola na mac-u?
<promis> pa, ne bih znao sad, jer ono je izgleda neki bsd
<promis> pa nisu sve komande tu
<promis> ali je u principu ista kao i u linuxu
<promis> ima Tab
<promis> i Å¡ta drugo?
<promis> ne znam, na šta misliš*
<promis> pa evo recimo Å¡ta sam danas uradio
<promis> Pošto je Finder jeo govna
<promis> i prijavio grešku kako ne može da presnimi neki fjal
<promis> pomislio sam da možda je neki problem sa dozvolama
<promis> otvorio sam trerminal
<promis> iskucao: mount
<promis> da vidim gde su fajlovi
<promis> otišao sam tamo i listao ih sa: ls -l
<promis> dozvole su bile uredu
<promis> user je bio taj
<promis> grupu sam proverio sa; gorups
<promis> bio sam član
<promis> onda sam malo radio: df -h
<promis> da vidim prostor
<promis> i onda sam mu dao: cp -r *
<promis> i presnimio je fajlove
<Atlantic777> Pa ok, onda radi donekle...
<Atlantic777> koji je to shell tamo?
<promis> nisam video
<Atlantic777> Ima li sređene aliase?
<promis> ne znam
<Atlantic777> Msm, jel možeš pokrenuti bilo koji program bez pisanja direktne putanje?
<promis> pa eto sve ove koje sam ti napisao su bili u $PATH
<promis> nisam pokretao gui Aplikacije
<promis> ima i Top
<Atlantic777> cool :)
<Atlantic777> već je manje osakaćen od win-a
<promis> hehe, pa *nix je to ;)
<promis> kažem ti BSD
<promis> ima i man
<promis> tamo sam pročitao BSD
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> Imam utisak, da se ne isplati taj Mac
<Atlantic777> Posle nekog vremena na linuxu, windows i microsoft mi se čine tako mali i ništavni...
<promis> Što se tiče samog OS-a, mislim da se ne isplati
<Atlantic777> E ne znam da li se isplati... It just works. :D Neki ljudi to izuzetno poštuju.
<promis> Pa okej, ali nije ni linux toliko baš Not works
<promis> Jedino Å¡to ga vadi Å¡to ima te popularne aplikacije za njega
<promis> ali opet ni one nisu besplatne
<Atlantic777> Ali imaš na koga da se dereš kad ne radi. :D
<Atlantic777> A to se plaća. ;)
<promis> oh only $99
<promis> ono što sam htio reći, drugim rečima, prebolio sam mac ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-05
<crveni> dobar dan
<promis> jea
<crveni> nego, bekapuje te li redovno?
<Atlantic777> poz
<Atlantic777> Auuu ovaj ubuntu nista ne valja. :D
<promis> Ja sam to odmah rekao!
 * Go-Run proba
<Broker> pozdrav svima
<Shimmy_> ima li ovde zivih?
<radak> jos niko nije pokojni
<Shimmy_> xD
<Shimmy_> pa vidim zivo je
<Shimmy_> zivo ko panj xD
<Shimmy_> pa malo da razdrmam
<Shimmy_> mislio da nema mozda neko da ga pitam za wine, ali sipak
<radak> wine ne koristim
<promis> što će ti wine?
<promis> To je zli čokot.
<radak> :)
<radak> a ne smijem alkohol
<Shimmy_> e pa instalirao neki program za ucenje jezika
<Shimmy_> i sve radi ok
<Shimmy_> nego
<Shimmy_> sad kad preko wine-a instaliram neki program
<Shimmy_> nece da izbaci precicu u meni
<Shimmy_> nego moram sam da pravim launcher
<promis> kako koji program
<Shimmy_> pa svejedno je sta instaliram od programa za xp
<Shimmy_> nijedan se ne pojavi u menu/wine
<Shimmy_> itd
<promis> mislio sam da kažeš na Desktop
<promis> pa u meni se obično pojavljuju
<Shimmy_> znam
<Shimmy_> i meni su se prebili
<Shimmy_> pre bili*
<Shimmy_> ugl
<Shimmy_> sad nesto nece, bash sam testirao na random prog, i nece da se pojave
<Shimmy_> jednom sam radio uninstall nekog programa
<Shimmy_> pa nije sklonio ikone
<Shimmy_> pa sam ih po nekom uputstvu obrisao, ne secam se kako
<Shimmy_> ali ugl sad vise ne izbacuje
<Shimmy_> a posto mi ipak svi programi rade, ne bi da probavam da brisem .wine
<radak> sad cu da probam da instaliram vine
<radak> da vidim sta se desava
<radak> ali nemam win programa
<radak> cek malo
<Shimmy_> ok opusteno
<Shimmy_> nije neka velika frka
<Shimmy_> kao sto rekoh, snasao sam se i napravio launcher
<radak> ja se ne sjecam kako sam to prije radio
<Shimmy_> ali bi ipak da resim to
<Shimmy_> btw mislim da je ovo prvi put da sam zaista zadovoljan linuxom, tj da mogu 95% STVARI da radim kao sto sam pre radio na XP
<radak> imao sam dual boot, i direktno sa wine pokretao programe sa win particije
<Shimmy_> mada josh uvek triple bootujem
<Shimmy_> e vidis, za tu opciju nisam ni znao da moze
<radak> imam i sad dual boot
<radak> ali rjetko win palim
<Shimmy_> znachi ako imam dual boot, mogu da pokrenem program koji je vec instaliran u XP???
<radak> pa tako sam ja , samo na exe ides i open wine
<Shimmy_> o.O
<Shimmy_> whooa
<radak> nisam nikad nista instalirao
<Shimmy_> koja eureka za mene xD
<Shimmy_> hvala puno za ovaj tip
<radak> probaj
<Shimmy_> sad cu da probam cisto iz fola nesto da pokrenem
<radak> mozda nece svi programi
<radak> ali radi
<radak> koristio sam foobar tako
<Shimmy_> ahahahhhaha
<Shimmy_> nemas pojma kako si mi ulepsao an
<Shimmy_> koji trip xD
<Shimmy_> ahahah
<Shimmy_> pa ovo je brutalno
<Shimmy_> tnx covece !
<radak> eto uzivaj, ja instalirao wine i sad ga nemam u meniju
<Shimmy_> meni se wine nalazi u meniju
<Shimmy_> ali kad instaliram neki program
<Shimmy_> ne ubaci ga u taj wine meni
<Shimmy_> nvm
<radak> ja nisam nikad nista instalirao sa wine
<radak> tako sam radio
<radak> pa ti ne mogu pomoci
<Shimmy_> ma hvala ti puno, nisi mi resio problem, ali josh bolje si uradio
<Shimmy_> pomogao mi oko neceg drugog
<radak> vid sad gdje mi se zaturio wine,nemam wine
<promis> kažeš 95% u linuxu, i to sve preko wine ;)
<Shimmy_> ma garant ga imas
<Shimmy_> xD
<Shimmy_> ahahah
<Shimmy_> ne
<Shimmy_> samo 2 programa
<Shimmy_> su preko wine xD
<Shimmy_> ostalo je cross platform
<Shimmy_> xD
<Shimmy_> vuze
<Shimmy_> thunderbird
<Shimmy_> FF
<Shimmy_> clementine
<Shimmy_> eagle
<Shimmy_> jdownloader
<Shimmy_> pidgin
<Shimmy_> i skype xD
<Shimmy_> a 2 koja su preko wine
<radak> ne znam sta ti treba sa wina
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-06
<promis> Netw0rkBug: Dobro došao ;)
<Netw0rkBug> :)
<Broker> pozdrav svima
<TildaTurn> pozdrav :)
<mikisid> pozdrav
<mikisid> :D
<nemysis> pozdrav :)
<Broker>  :D
<promis> ć!
<Broker> zdravo Promis
<Broker> šta se radi druže
<promis> piše se
<promis> tj. kuca se
<Broker> ako, važno je da se doprinosi
<Dare> ima li koga
<Dare> kako boot da uradim
<Dare> imam windows i ubuntu
<Dare> promis
<Beretta021> pojasni
<Atlantic777> Instalirao si ili tek hoćeš da počneš sa instalacijom?
<Dare> pazi
<Dare> isntalirao
<Dare> prwo ubuntu
<Dare> pa windows
<Atlantic777> -.-
<Atlantic777> !grub
<lubotu3> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Atlantic777> Gledaj da sledeći put prvo instaliraš windows pa ubuntu.
<Atlantic777> Windows ne pazi šta je u mbr-u, šta nije, on samo tutne svoj bootloader i baš ga briga.
<Atlantic777> A ubuntu je malo pažljiviji pa sačuva i ono šta je bilo pre njega. :)
<Dare> ma radio
<Dare> mi je
<Dare> nego sam
<Dare> morao da dignem sistem
<Dare> na windowsu
<Dare> pa mi se obrisao
<Dare> grub
<Atlantic777> Samo isprati uputstvo na ovom linku i to je to.
<Dare> ma meni je promis rekao da treba samo da ukucam
<Dare> nesto
<Dare> sd2
<Dare> i to je to
<promis> vraćanje gruba nije samo sd2 i gotovo
<Beretta021> isprati uputstvo
<Beretta021> i svi zadovoljni
<Dare> ma ti si mi promis rekao prosli put
<Dare> ukucas samo nesto sd1 al sam
<Dare> zaboravio komandu
<promis> ima uputstvo za grub2 ima 5 reda komandi
<Dare> ja sam sada
<Dare> na ubuntu
<promis> okej
<Dare> sta da kucam
<promis> koliko imaš hardiksa?
<Dare> jedan
<Dare> 320
<Dare> sd je
<promis> nije jedna komanda samo
<Dare> prosli put si mi rekao brate samo jednu
<Dare> ajd reci mi koje komande pa cu ti reci
<promis> jebiga
<promis> :D
<Dare> zapisacu sada
<Dare> negde
<Dare> grub-install -v
<Dare> sta je ovo?
<promis> prvo ideš:  sudo fdisk -l
<Dare> to sam
<Dare> uradio vec
<Dare> na sd1
<Dare> mi je
<promis> Å¡ta je na sda1?
<Atlantic777> Dare: grub-install -v ti kaže verziju grub-a.
<Atlantic777> Dare: koliko ti particija imaš?
<Dare> imam brate
<Dare> 7
<promis> Dare, ne mogu sad, radim nešto, reći će ti kolege, znaju i oni to
<Dare> ok brate
<Dare> pise sd1 sd2 sd3
<Dare> i tako 7
<Atlantic777> ajd upiši df pa vidi gde ti je mountovano samo kosa crta
<Atlantic777> Ili ga tamo vidi kao /dev/root? :/
<Atlantic777> Umm root ti je sigurno na /dev/sda1?
<Dare> sd5
<Dare> je samo kosa
<Dare> dev/sd5/
<Dare> i pored je kosa
<promis> Dare, zar je moguće da piše sd5 a ne sda5?
<Dare> sry
<Dare> sda
<promis> jako je bitno
<promis> nastavite
<Dare> sry
<Atlantic777> Dare: ti si sada na ubuntu?
<Dare> atlantic brate sta dalje?
<Atlantic777> neki live?
<Dare> da
<Dare> ne
<Dare> preko
<Dare> grub loader
<Dare> cd
<Dare> preko njega mi uradi grub
<Atlantic777> Aha, to mu dođe onaj super grub disk?
<Dare> da da
<Atlantic777> Ok, mislim da nema veze to Å¡to je os sa tog diska.
<Dare> reci mi sta dalje
<Atlantic777> Dare: grub-install -v ti kaže 1.nešto ?
<Dare> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> E da, imaš li posebnu /boot particiju?
<Atlantic777> da li je vidiš sa df?
<Dare> dev/sd5
<Atlantic777> ok, valjda bi onda trebalo da se reši komandom: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<Atlantic777> promis: ?
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> stani malo
<promis> on je butovao supergrub disk
<promis> jel tako Dare?
<Atlantic777> promis: supergrub disk valjda samo glumi ispravan mbr
<Atlantic777> bootuješ super grub i onda on pokrene ovaj sa hdd-a
<promis> da da
<promis> on je u svojoj instalaciji
<Atlantic777> Mislim da je to to, valjda neće praviti probleme što će prčkati po svojem root-u, ali ajd...
<promis> pa onda samo ide kao Å¡to si rekao ti Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> Da.. i ispade da je jedna jedina komanda. :D
<promis> pa da
<Atlantic777> Dare: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<Atlantic777> i to je to
<Atlantic777> :O
<promis> može, radio sam i ja to
<Atlantic777> Ode on, ni zdravo da kaže.
<promis> to je problem kad ne daju sve relevatne ulzane podatke
<nemysis> Zdravo svima
<Beretta021> jel drndao ko scp
<Beretta021> jel moze folder da se prekopira?
<promis> Broker, jel ti je ceo desktop na ekranu?
<promis> jel su svi pikesli tu?
<Punky> pozz ljudi i roboti
<nemysis> Pozdrav Punky
<promis> zdravo Punky, što si me tražio pre neki dan?
<Dundo> Pozdrav svima... reko' samo da vas pozdravim.
<Dundo> bio sam u prolazu, pa rek' da navratim
<Beretta021> hahaha
<promis> dobro izgleda ovaj Xubuntu 10.10
<promis> dodje mi da ga bačim na hard
<Broker> što da ne Xubuntu je jako dobar a i brži je od GNOME-a
<nemysis> Fluxbox izgleda dobro u svakoj distribuciji :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-27
<andrija> pozdrav ljudi
<Atlantic777> pozdrav!
<andrija> kako da vratim gnu interfejs
<andrija> muka mi je od unityja
<Atlantic777> Uh, GNU interfejs? Misliš, GNOME?
<boris_c> dešava se :)
<andrija> da...
<Atlantic777> Ovaj... staro grafičko okruženje GNOME 2.32 se više ne razvija.
<Atlantic777> Sada je izbor između Unityja i GNOME 3.
<andrija> samo nesto sto podrzava compiz
<Atlantic777> Ako ti se ne sviđa ni jedno ni drugo, možeš da koristiš Ubuntu Classic (izabereš Ubuntu classic sesiju na ekranu za prijavljavanje)
<Atlantic777> ako to postoji
<Atlantic777> Ne znam kako se compiz snalazi u xfce.
<boris_c> apt-get install gnome-session
<boris_c> i biće ga
<Atlantic777> Ako hoćeš da se igraš, imaš na našem wikiju kako da 'akuješ unity i dodaš compiz.
<andrija> pokusavao sam svasta ali mi se crash ceo interfejs a ja ostanem samo sa pozadinom
<Atlantic777> Mada... to je već igranje, kažu ljudi da radi. :D
<andrija> pokrecem ubuntu preko flasha
<andrija> pa mi nije frka ako se nesto pokvari
<Atlantic777> A zašto preko flasha? Nemaš uslove da ga instaliraš?
<Atlantic777> Možda ti je neka manje zahtevna distribucija onda zanimljivija.
<Atlantic777> Puppy, Damn Small Linux pa i hard core varijanta kao Å¡to je Tiny Core...
<andrija> ma imam ga na desktopu..sa flasha ga palim na netbooku
<Atlantic777> Ozbiljno ti kažem, vidi puppy ako koristiš sa flasha. :D
<andrija> ma pici odlicno samo sto mi je za igre treba win7
<andrija> wine nije dovoljno usavrsen
<Atlantic777> Uh, uh... blago vama Å¡to imate vremena za igranje. :)
<andrija> :)
<andrija> nego kad ce 12.04 official?
<boris_c> :)
<boris_c> pa u aprilu
<Atlantic777> 4. 2012. :)
<andrija> jel planiraju da srede unity?
<Atlantic777> Pa koju verziju koristiš?
<Atlantic777> Unity je poprilično sređen u 11.10.
<Atlantic777> Meni se sviđa kako to napreduje.
<andrija> sad trenutno 10.04
<Atlantic777> A gde si probao unity?
<Atlantic777> Na kojoj verziji?
<Atlantic777> 10.04?
<Atlantic777> Probaj ga na 11.10. :D
<andrija> al mi se na 11.10 crashovao unity
<Atlantic777> ovako out of the box ili si čačkao nešto?
<andrija> cackao compiz
<andrija> pa se neke kontrole preklopile
<andrija> pa batalio
<Atlantic777> Znam ljude koji teraju compiz i sa unity.
<Atlantic777> jesi li gledao uputstvo na wikiju?
<andrija> nisam...pogledacu
<Atlantic777> Probaj prvo unity bez čačkanja na 11.10.
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kako_popraviti_Unity%3F_(Ispravka_Compiz_podešavanja)
<Atlantic777> ovo će ti poslužiti
<andrija> nije on los ali mi uzima puno mesta na ekranu ok 10inca
<Atlantic777> i ovo http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Compiz-fusion#Ubuntu_11.04_i_11.10
<Atlantic777> andrija: Å¡ta ti zauzima puno mesta? Unity?
<Atlantic777> ja koristim unity na 10" i savršeno se uklapa
<andrija> al me nervira ona fora sto moras da kucas da bi nasao nesto
<Atlantic777> pa ti ga dodaj u launcher
<Atlantic777> Kada pokreneš neku aplikaciju, u launcheru desni klik i kažeš „keep this app“
<Atlantic777> I ostane ti tu ikona.
<Atlantic777> Ako baš hoćeš, možeš i na desktop da ih izvučeš.
<andrija> negoo...jel bio neko na trgu juce?
<andrija> ma znam
<Atlantic777> A za priču o trgu ćemo se premestiti na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> Inače, nisam bio. :)
<andrija> ok
<andrija> jel neko probao da updatuje ubuntu na flashu?
<Atlantic777> Release upgrade?
<andrija> posto imam samo 4g
<andrija> oce da obrise stari i da stavi novi ili samo da doda i novi
<andrija> to valjda
<Atlantic777> Nedavno sam radio release upgrade, povukao je oko 2 GiB paketa i instalirao 8 sati (uključujući preuzimanje paketa).
<andrija> sacu da probam
<andrija> tnx  na pomoci
<Atlantic777> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-for-android-gets-shown-off-at-world-mobile-congress/
<nikolam> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAT%C3%89_%28desktop_environment%29
<nikolam> Ovde se nalazi Gnome2: http://mate-desktop.org/
<Atlantic777> Ma ništa od toga, pre će cinnamon zaživeti. :D
<nikolam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11333073
<Atlantic777> Nažalost, mrtvo je...
<nikolam> Ma ko kaze. Tu je. Ima valjda dosta stabilnih distribucija kojima ce trebati i u buduce
<promis> Atlantic777: naučili, sinko, da praviš debiće?
<promis> Treba mi pomoć oko nekih debića.
<Atlantic777> promis: pa i nisam... ali znam ko zna. ;)
<promis> Ili da cimam ovog holanđanina šo nam vidi na kanalu.
<Atlantic777> Pitaj Kostića kad dođe.
<vvuja> neko zna gde je cetverooki
<Atlantic777> vvuja: četvorooki?
<vvuja> da
<Kostic> Каква је то живуљка?
<vvuja> ne znam
<vvuja> upoznao sam ga ovde na irc-u
<Atlantic777> vvuja: možemo li ti mi nekako pomoći?
<vvuja> ne hvala
<vvuja> samo sam pitao za njega
<vvuja> prijatno
<promis> Strange days have found us
<promis> Strange eyes fill strange rooms
<Atlantic777> promis: slušam ovo ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrabnP8lDek ) i sad šta pišeš, tako se fino uklapa. :D
<promis> A, nisam davno pustio taj album
<promis> Ono gore sam pustio zbog "četvorookog" ;)
<promis> Mada mi se sa tog albuma najviše sviđa summer '69
<promis> pardon summer '68
<vla> živ neko? treba pomoć, poprilično je zajebano. :)
<Atlantic777> ajd
<Atlantic777> mada ja još malo pa idem...
<Atlantic777> Možda uskoči neko drugi.
<Atlantic777> Reci...
<vla> Out of range problem. Crni ekran. S tim sto se pojavi odma cim krene boot, ne stigne ni do Log-in ekrana
<vla> A tastatura ne reaguje na nista osim CTRL ALT DELETE
<vla> Ne mogu ni u GRUB, ni da menjam rezoluciju na CTRL ALT Num+ -
<Atlantic777> Menjao si drajver?
<vla> Apsolutno nista. I samo stoji tako, crno...
<Atlantic777> Ili je oduvek tako?
<Atlantic777> To je problem sa frekvencijom i LCD monitorima, koliko se sećam.
<vla> Radilo je normalno, skinuo sam NVidia nakon instalacije i bilo je ok. Ali je onaj UpdateManager izgleda skinuo nesto posle toga, i nakon reseta...
<Atlantic777> Ne znam ovako napamet šta je rešenje.
<vla> Da, da, sa time je
<Atlantic777> Kad se diže sistem, drži shift i vidi da li će ući u grub.
<vla> Radio to vec, nece
<vla> CTRL ALT F1 isto
<Atlantic777> hm, onda bi chroot mogao da sredi to
<Atlantic777> vla: idem... možda se javi još neko, ali prvi korak je da ubiješ te drajvere. Ako neće ni u grub ni u tty, onda bi mogao da bootuješ sa diska, pa chroot i tako ukloniš paket.
<Atlantic777> A chroot je nešto kao da uđeš u neki sistem koji nije pokrenut.
<vla> Ok, hvala u svakom slučaju
<Atlantic777> Ništa, ništa... da nisam umoran i da imam vremena čačkali bismo. Ovako... izvini. :)
<Kostic> Пробао Лајв??
<Atlantic777> Kostic: ma vlasnički nvidia drajveri su zeznuli.
<Atlantic777> Radilo je ok.
<Atlantic777> Sada neće ni u grub.
<Kostic> ух, човече
<Atlantic777> ja kažem chroot sa live
<promis> nek samo promeni ime xorg.conf
<vla> Probaću onda sutra boot sa CD-a i to je to
<Atlantic777> ako ima xorg.conf
<promis> samo promeni ime u /etc/X11/xorg.conf u xorg.conf.old
<promis> mora da ima
<promis> zbog drajvera
<vla> Znam sve to, pročitao sam već brdo tekstova. NEGO, ne može uopšte da se digne sistem. Odmah 3 sekunde nakon paljenja kompa, ide crni ekran Out-of-range. A tastatura NE REAGUJE na bilo kakve komande. Ništa shift, CTRL-ALT-Num-+ itd
<vla> Mogu samo da restartujem sa CTRL-ALT-DELETE
<vla> Znači sistem - preminuo. :)
<Kostic> Опа
<Kostic> Може бити и да је БИОС отишао...
<Atlantic777> ln
<vla> Mislim, radim dualboot, imam i Windows i Ubuntu. Windows evo savršeno radi. Al' Ubuntu... uh
<promis> živi cd, pa preimenuj
<promis> mada, ako ti i grub ne radi, onda nije samo do nvidije
<promis> moraš i njega da središ, da mu ograničiš rezoluciju
<vla> Nvidia drajveri su bili ok, problem je nastao nakon što je update manager instalirao između ostalih verovatno još neke dodatne... i nakon reseta, crno...taj ekran me jebava.
<vla> Ne mogu da uđem u grub uopšte, tastatura ne reaguje ni na šta.
<promis> live cd, chroot
<promis> samo mi reci, ako ti ne reaguje tastatura kako onda biraš između win i ubuntu?
<vla> Tu radi ok, ali nakon Å¡to izaberem Ubuntu - OOR ekran i ne radi...
<promis> aa, pa nisi tako rekao. rekao si da ti se i grub pojavljuje OOR
<vla> Mogu samo da izaberem između Windows i Ubuntu, a posle ono što ima u grubu recovery mode i ostalo one 4 stavke, toga nema.
<vla> Ima da snimim kamerom ovo pa da stavim na forum... baš ja moram da budem jebeni fenomen.
<promis> čekaj, jel ti biraš sisteme u grubu ili u biosu?
<promis> koliko imaš hardiska?
<vla> 1, podeljen na 2 particije
<vla> Win na 1, Ubuntu na 2
<promis> pa onda moraš da ih biraš ili u grubu ili iz win boot menadžera
<promis> jel to wubi?
<vla> win boot. http://i.t.com.com/i/tr/downloads/images/shultz1/dual_boot/dual_boot_vista_10.png ovo je poslednje Å¡to vidim pre nego Å¡to nastupi OOR
<vla> Znači izaberem Ubuntu, i kraj.
<promis> Pa ja ne vidim da piše negde ubuntu. No, jel to wubi instalacija ili si ti namestio ovaj win boot?
<vla> Čoveče to nije moja slika, ovo sam ti samo dao primer :) Kod mene piše iznad Vista a ispod Ubuntu. Uh ... Sa Wubi sam...
<promis> ee, to je već druga stvar
<promis> ne znam da li može chroot na wubi
<vla> Mislim ok, mogu ja da obrišem sistem i ponovo da ga dignem, ali mi je jednostavno mrsko da ponovo modifikujem sve kao ovaj put... ne bih da idem opet ispočetka. Pi jbt
<promis> da si instalirao normalno, mogao bi da radiš chroot i podaci bi ti bili dostupni
<vla> A nema veze, ionako sam relativno nov, noob za linux :)
<vla> Sutra ću sve ispočetka, sa puno strpljenja .
<vla> Hvala na pomoći u svakom slučaju.
<vla> Laku noć
<promis> ne poznajem taj wubi, ali mislim da je tako, pošto je ceo sistem na slici
<promis> laku noć
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-28
<TildaTurn> <O
<fogmaker> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<fogmaker> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777>  /join #kanal :)
<fogmaker> hvala
<dejan-dexi> .
<uros1> promis:  ping
<promis> pong
<uros1> imam problem sa tobom
<uros1> oš citat?
<uros1> promis ima prepunjeno sanduče privatnih poruka pa vaša poruka ne može biti poslata.
<promis> da, ne znam kako se to desilo
<uros1> pa briši stare
<promis> elem, ispraznio sam malo
<uros1> makar poslate...
<promis> sad ima mesta
<uros1> istina
<uros1> ošla ti pp
<uros1> aj pročitaj
<promis> pročitao sam
<promis> da pristupim kanalu?
<uros1> aj dodji
<uros1> sekund
<TildaTurn> MasterYoda; ping
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-29
<MasterYoda> TildaTurn ovde sam, nisam primetio :)
<TildaTurn> e :)
<TildaTurn> radi li jos internet kafe?
<MasterYoda> koji, ne koristim internet kafee :)
<TildaTurn> pa, si imao nesto svoje?
<TildaTurn> nisi?
<MasterYoda> ne pratim te? :)
<MasterYoda> imao sta svoje
<TildaTurn> neku kafanu sa netom itd
<MasterYoda> nisam sto?
<TildaTurn> a, ondak niss :)
<MasterYoda> mozda neko drugi sa istim nickom :)
<MasterYoda> ha ha
<MasterYoda> bio jos jedan MasterYoda?
<TildaTurn> ja pogresio :)
<TildaTurn> aaa
<TildaTurn> zato
<MasterYoda> heh
<MasterYoda> sad ce "tesko" :)
<MasterYoda> registrovao sam ovaj nick...
<TildaTurn> znaci Ti nisi iz Kule?
<MasterYoda> ne
<TildaTurn> e, pa tu je greska
<TildaTurn> izvini :)
<MasterYoda> ma opusteno
<dragon1967> hallo!
<dragon1967> kostic jesi li tu ?!
<dragon1967> imam problem !
<dragon1967> jesi li raspolozen za razgovor?
<Kostic> ту см
<Kostic> Кажи...
<dragon1967> koliko dugo koristis ubuntu ?
<Kostic> канал ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Kostic> за разговоре
<Kostic> Користио сам убунту око пола године
<dragon1967> imam problem sa cursorom !
<Kostic> Сада сам на Дебијану што је мање-више исто...
<Kostic> Аха, можеш да мало опишеш шта је проблем
<Kostic> Када се појавио, шта си радио на рачунару тада, да ли си нешто инсталирао.
<dragon1967> jedna vertija mi je kada je pozadina internet pretraživač, a druga kada je u redovnoj upotrebi na desktopu !
<dragon1967> pokušao sam sa theme - costomize ali ne uspeva !
<Kostic> Претражујем Гугл... Кажеш да уопште немаш курсор? Ни после рестарта тј. да ли се нестајање догађа у току рада?
<Kostic> Кубунту?
<dragon1967> ma imam cursor ali neće da mi se promeni u verziju koja radi kada je pozadina druga !
<dragon1967> npr.na internetu imam ultimate verziju, a kada isključim pretraživač i radim u nautilusu ili bilo šta drugo, onda mi je druga verzija cursora !
<dragon1967> to znači da mi rade paralelno dve verzije cursora, zavisno od pozadine !
<dragon1967> imaš li iskustva sa tim, ili da potražim odgovor na drugom mestu !
<Kostic> Чекај мало, Ултимејт? Користиш Убунту унутар виртуелне кутије'
<Kostic> *?
<Kostic> Да ли ти је Убунту инсталиран као систем или га тестираш на Виндоузу?
<dragon1967> ubuntu mi je jedini OS, windows nikada više !
<Kostic> Не разумем о каквој ултимативној варијанти говориш.
<Kostic> Чек, да погледам мало на нету.
<Kostic> Пробај са овим, искључи опцију за чување екрана док рачунар не ради.
<dragon1967> gde se to isključuje ?
<Kostic> Чек, нисам сигуран како је на новим Убунтуима са Јунитијем. Пробај да нађеш програм Screen Saver или тако нешто и ту ћеш имати опцију типа Turn off Screen Saver while the computer is idle.
<dragon1967> ultimate edition su ti verzije nabudžene verzije ubuntua, sve u fullu !
<Kostic> Аха, чуо сам за Super OS. То је био Убунту на ДВДу са много више програма итд. Изгледа да је сад он постао Ubuntu Ultimate Edition.
<Kostic> Изгледа да Ултимативна верзија није баш Убунту већ Минт
<dragon1967> pa idi na sajt i videćeš, ja imam verziju UE 2.7 koja je u osnovi ubuntu 10.04 LTS !
<Kostic> Хм гледам. Није лоша замисао.
<dragon1967> kada u aprilu bude izašla verzija 12.04 LTS predlažem ti da tek tada pređeš na nju !
<dragon1967> kako da se ulogujem na ubuntu-rs-offtopic kanal ?
<Kostic> Немам потребе да прелазим. Укуцаш /join па име канала
<Kostic> Осећам се веома пријатно на Дебијану. А имам и локалну ризницу са 35 ГБ програма.
<dragon1967> ja imam 10 TB raznoraznih zaje......., sta ti treba ?
<Kostic> Не треба ми ништа. Кажем, имам 35 ГБ разних пакета са програмима за Дебијан а подржан сам до средине 2013...
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-01
<TildaTurn> <O
<tha-Infamous> yo
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-02
<Githzerai> z, jel ovo samo meni ne radi ubuntu-rs.org?
<boris_c> jok, ne radi ni meni
<Githzerai> boris_c: šta kaže dig @NS1.CANONICAL.COM ubuntu-rs.org
<Githzerai> radi li DNS server?
<Githzerai> boris_c: nvm, probaj sada
<boris_c> kaže da radi
<boris_c> sad otvara i stranicu
<Githzerai> boris_c: ma da, uspeo sam da dobijem pristup preko ssh, posle je bilo lako ;)
<promis> ne radi forums
<promis> pazi radi
<pocetnik_13444> pozrav ljudi, treba mi pomoc, pridruzio sam se Vama instalirao ubuntu, samo kako da podesim da mi se kada se podigne ubuntu ne pali bluetooth, vec da nakon podizanja bude iskljucen a ja da ga palim kada mi zatreba, masina Toshiba L750 1px
<pocetnik_13444> ljudi
<pocetnik_13444> hocete da mi pomognete
<Icy_blue> hajde budi samo malo strpljiv
<TildaTurn> cek, polako, javice se neko
<Icy_blue> tu su, ne brini
<promis> iskljuiči blututh na dugme na laptopu
<fantastic001> pocetnik_13444: e
<fantastic001> pocetnik_13444: sta ti treba ?
<Ddpbf> promis: ццц а ИксФЦЕ, ЛИксде, боксови
<Ddpbf> то може на 64 ладно са 512
<pocetnik_13444> pozrav ljudi, treba mi pomoc, pridruzio sam se Vama instalirao ubuntu, samo kako da podesim da mi se kada se podigne ubuntu ne pali bluetooth, vec da nakon podizanja bude iskljucen a ja da ga palim kada mi zatreba, masina Toshiba L750 1px
<promis> iskljuiči blututh na dugme na laptopu
<fantastic001> pocetnik_13444: evo ovako
<fantastic001> pocetnik_13444: idi u
<fantastic001> cek
<fantastic001> hmm
<fantastic001> koji ubuntu ?
<fantastic001> koja verzija ?
<promis> Ddpbf: Ubuntu nr koristi ta okruženja
<pocetnik_13444> 11.10
<fantastic001> idi u startup applications
<Ddpbf> Ma Гном3 и Јунити то је убитачна комбинација
<fantastic001> (pricam naamet)
<Ddpbf> више троши од КДЕ
<Ddpbf> а оће на таблете
<fantastic001> ne koristim ubuntu ali mogu ti pomoci :)
<Ddpbf> О земљо Арабијо
<Ddpbf> fantastic001: а откад то има везе?
<Ddpbf> ствар је више до кернела него дистрибуције
<promis> Ddpbf: ja pri normalnom radu trošim 1GB
<Ddpbf> 32?
<promis> 64bit
<promis> Tako da je 2GB minimum, z mene
<promis> Trebam se ispraviti. Kad ne radim ništa, trošim 1GB
<Ddpbf> Убунту Студио?
<promis> Da
<promis> Pokrenut je FF i još neki programi koji nisu "za rad"
<Ddpbf> хм чудо
<Ddpbf> :D
<Ddpbf> pocetnik_13444: sudo rfkill list
<Ddpbf> рокни то у терминалу
<Ddpbf> па окачи неђе испис
<promis> pocetnik_13444: iskljuiči blututh na dugme na laptopu
<Ddpbf> аааа он оће да
<Ddpbf> му подразумијевано буде угашен
<Ddpbf> па опет може рфкил да то среди
<Icy_blue> da li vam je uopšte odgovorio koji je ubuntu?
<promis> najbolje je na dugme, ako ga ima.
<Ddpbf> Icy_blue: сваки убунту има рфкил
<TildaTurn> a iz start up da se izbaci?
<Icy_blue> pa to kontam i ja
<promis> pa tek onda to TildaTurn
<Icy_blue> da samo skine iz starup
<Icy_blue> i kako ga pokreće?
<Icy_blue> ako mu zatreba?
<promis> Zar samo moj laptop ima posebno hardverske dugmiće da uključi wifi i BT
<Icy_blue> promis: izgleda :)
<Ddpbf> На мом су тугедер што би рекли браћа инглишмени
<Githzerai> promis: zavisi od implementacije. Ako je BT fizički deo Wifi modula, kao na većini današnjih laptopova, onda je sasvim logično da gašenje wifija gasi i bt
<Githzerai> nekada je bt pakovan kao zaseban modul, što verujem d aje tvo slučaj
<fjffjjf> kada ukucam ovu komandu ne daje nista>   cd ~/.config/autostart
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: a Å¡ta bi trebalo da da?
 * Ddpbf се крсти
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: koji laptop?
<fjffjjf> toshiba satelite l750
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: jel koristiš wifi?
<fjffjjf> da
<promis> Kako da vidim da li je java program (jar) 32bit ili 64bit?
<fjffjjf> wifi mi treba to je ok
<fjffjjf> ali bluetooth ne
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: ne možeš da ugasiš samo BT jer je deo wifi modula u laptopu
<Githzerai> ako radi wifi, radi i bt
<fjffjjf> aha i zato uvek noram da ga ugasim rucno
<Githzerai> ne znam šta je tu čudno :)
<fjffjjf> kada podigne linux
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: kako ga to gsiš ručno?
<fantastic001> gde je u ubuntu dir gdee se cuvaju startup aplikacije ?
<Githzerai> *gsiš
<Githzerai> *gasiš, bem me u prste
<Githzerai> kako ga gasiš?
<fjffjjf> kliknem na ikonicu bluetootha i off
<Githzerai> fantastic001: koje startup aplikacije?
<fjffjjf> wireless ukljucen ostaje
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: podesi gnome-bluetooth da bude auto off
<fjffjjf> kako nov sam na linuxu
<fjffjjf> hocu da naucim
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: pa trebalo bi kroz postavke gnomovog bluetooth appleta
<Githzerai> kod nas u KDEu kad jednom isključiš, isključen je dok ne upališ :)
<fjffjjf> svaki put je upaljen kada se upali racunar
<fjffjjf> onda ga rucno gasim
<fjffjjf> i onda radim sta hocu
<fjffjjf> nervira me to
<fjffjjf> mora postojati opcija
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: šta kažu postavke za gnome-bloetooth?
<Githzerai> deni klik na bt ikonu, opcije ili kako se već zove
<Githzerai> postavke adaptera
<fjffjjf> samo postoji dugme on-off
<fjffjjf> nista vise
<fjffjjf> stavim ga off
<fantastic001> taj unity je sranje nevidjeno, koji su djavo to pravili......debian ti fjffjjf preporucujem :)
<fjffjjf> ali po startu bude on
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: to je buba onda, jbg
<fantastic001> fjffjjf: na debianu ces mnogo vise nauciti
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: probaj sa bluemanom
<fjffjjf> dakle
<fjffjjf> pa koji djavo hvale ovoliko ovaj ubutnu
<fjffjjf> kad ne moze nists
<fantastic001> fjffjjf: ma taj *buntu je smesan, veruj mi, nije to ozbiljno nista. Debian je pravi linux ili Gentoo , mada kao pocetniku debian ti je ok
<fantastic001> fjffjjf: hvale ga jer radi kao windows
<fantastic001> znaci
<fantastic001> ne radi
<Githzerai> fantastic001: ne troluj
<fantastic001> :o)
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: trebalo bi da imaš postavku sličnu ovoj http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2h/D8/4BaZfKNk/btoff.png
<fantastic001> Githzerai: samo mu pokazujem pravi put :)
<Githzerai> fjffjjf: kada se odznači polje „u pogonu“ uvek je isključen, i po ponovnom pokretanju mašine
<fjffjjf> kazu mi ubuntu ili mint ili fedora ili centos
<fjffjjf> sada debian  je zakon
<fantastic001> fjffjjf: i mint je super
<fantastic001> eto, ako su ti rekli mint, on je isto ok
<fantastic001> :)
 * fantastic001 je oduvek obozavao mint :)
<Githzerai> fantastic001: ne troluj
<fantastic001> Githzerai: samo mu pokazujem pravi put :)
<fantastic001> Githzerai: vidis da hoce da uci
<fantastic001> a u ubuntu nema sta da uci
<fantastic001> znao sam :D
<fantastic001> radite kako hocete, ali niste u pravu...... :(
<promis> Ovo sa utvrđivanjem bitaže za jar izgleda uopšte nije lako. pa čak izgleda i nebitno.
<Githzerai> promis: zar postoji razlika između 32 i 64 za javu?
<promis> Pa ne znam, to sam hteo da utvrdim
<promis> kompajlirao sam jedan jar, pa se razmišljam da li će da radi na 32bit
<Githzerai> promis: mislim, da li postoje 64bitni i 32bitni php fajlovi?
<Githzerai> jar je samo kontejner
<Githzerai> unutra je objektni kod koji java mašina interpretira
<Githzerai> a sam interpreter može biti 64 ili 32bitni
<Githzerai> bar koliko se ja razumem
<Githzerai> što ti je 50/50 verovatnoća da lupam gluposti :)
<promis> koristio sam 64bit jdk, pa ne znam da li to ima uticaja na sam jar
<Githzerai> ne bi trebalo
<promis> ako je tako, onda je kuul, da ne kompajliram opet na 32bit
<promis> Githzerai: taj jar praktično nije ni binari?
<Githzerai> promis: ne
<Githzerai> obična zip arhiva
<promis> pa onda i ja cenim neće biti problema
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-03
<cikaiga> šđ
<cikaiga> шђ
<cikaiga> !кде
<cikaiga> !kde
<lubotu3> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<cikaiga1> šđ
<cikaiga1> шђ
<tata> jel neko raspoložen da nađemo zašto mi ne radi rakarrack i jack control?
<promis> mogu ja malo posle
<promis> recimo za oko 1h
<tata> ok, za 1h
<promis> tata: ajde sad.
<tata> ajde
<tata> pre si mi rekao da instaliram prvo jack
<tata> imam ga
<tata> o.3.4
<tata> kako to da podesim?
<promis> prvo da vidim koja je verzija jacka
<promis> daj mi ispis od: dpkg -l | grep jackd
<promis> inale sam trenutno na 11.04
<tata> ii  jackd                                0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2                          JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients)
<tata> ii  jackd-firewire                       0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2                          JACK Audio Connection Kit (FFADO and FreeBoB backends)
<tata> meni je na 10.04
<promis> dobro, to je instaliran jack1 i to je dobro
<promis> sad mi reci koja ti je zvučna. pci, firewire, usb
<tata> zvučna mi je integrisana, gde da vidim koja je?
<promis> dobro, to je odatak
<promis> sad mi daj ispis od komande: groups
<tata> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<promis> nedostaje ti grupa: audio
<promis> napravi je i dodaj sebe unju
<tata> e.. to neznam kako se radi
<promis> odnosno, ona može već i postoji, samo treba da se dodaš
<promis> idi u system>administration>users and groups
<tata> users and grops tu sam samo ja
<promis> idi dole na manage groups
<tata> ok
<promis> pa vidi da li ima grupa: audio
<tata> ima
<promis> onda je obeleži i idi na propertie
<promis> i Å¡tikliraj se
<tata> ok
<promis> zatvori sve sa okej
<tata> zatvorio sam
<tata> pitao me prvo za password???
<promis> sad mi daj ispis od: cat /etc/security/limits.conf | grep audio
<promis> naravno da je pitao za lozinku, to je bila administracija sistema
<tata> ništa, prazno, nemam ispis
<promis> a od; cat /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf | grep audio
<tata> @audio   -  rtprio     99
<tata> @audio   -  memlock    unlimited
<tata> #@audio   -  nice      -19
<tata> tata@tata-desktop:~$
<promis> dobro, to je dobro
<promis> sad je sve podešeno kako treba. Sledeći korak je da uradiš logout i login, pa da krenemo da radimo. pre nego se izloguješ zatvori / snimi sve programe
<tata> ok
<promis> pa se javi ovde
<tata> ok
<promis> znači nemoj restart
<tata> samo log out
<promis> samo logout
<tata> promis: tu sam
<promis> daj ispis od: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name && cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MH
<promis> i daj ispis od: groups
<tata> grep: 2157: No such file or directory
<tata> grep: cat: No such file or directory
<promis> iskopiraj komandu
<tata> kako?
<promis> obeleži pa idi copy , pa onda u terminal na paste
<promis> desni klik miša upotrebi
<tata> e to mi je problem, ja ovde nemam copy
<promis> pa onda ovde rokni ctrl+C a u terminalu idi mišem napaste
<tata> ok
<promis> a koj ti je to chat kad nema copy?
<tata> model name	: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2500+
<tata> cpu MHz		: 1399.854
<tata> ne znam koj je chat
<promis> Slab ti je cpu. ali probaćemo.
<Atlantic777> ima ko zna :D
<Atlantic777> 22:26 CTCP VERSION reply from tata: xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<promis> daj ispis od: groups
<tata> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<promis> opet te nema u audio
<tata> šta treba da piše
<promis> proveri da li si Å¡tikliran
<tata> jel to da proverim u manage groups
<promis> da
<tata> sada sam Å¡tiklirao
<promis> daj ispis od: cat /etc/group | grep audio
<tata> audio:x:29:
<promis> hajde probaj opet logout, pa onda ovo poslednje Å¡to sam dao
<promis> ako si Å¡tiklirao to
<tata> ok
<promis> ako opet nema, onda ne radi taj gui paćemo iz terminala onda
<tata> ok
<tata> audio:x:29:tata
<tata> sad imam ovo tata
<tata> jel to ok
<promis> da,da to je dobro
<promis> sad je sve pripremljeno
<tata> ok, treba mi pauza 20 minuta
<promis> dobro
<tata> ako može posle
<promis> može
<tata> ,
<tata> promis: uključio sam rakkarack, dobio sam plavi ekran i sve efekte, to nisam imao pre, jel to to?
<promis> da
<tata> znači, hvala
<tata> idem da gledam kličkova mi matori volimo profi box
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-04
<tata> ovaj moj Rakarrack kao da ne radi, čuje se samo osovni ton gitara, ali efekti ne
<promis> pritisni dugme za FX
<promis> gore levo
<promis> proračun efekata je podrazumevano isključen
<tata> ok, čekaj
<tata> pritisno sam, sad je žuto
<promis> nije bitan boja, da li se "tresu" VU metri?
<promis> za input i outpu
<tata> nevidim vu metre
<promis> p tu odma pored tog dugmeta ima 2 klizača
<promis> za input i output. i pored tih klizča su VU metri
<tata> imam klizače ali nemam vumetre
<promis> oni su nevidljivi kad nema signala
<promis> pusti neki signal
<tata> imam gitaru kao signal
<promis> http://screens.alternativeto.net/c0b4d0ed-4428-e011-b47f-0200d897d049_4_full.jpg
<promis> evo na slici se vide VU metri
<promis> Da li si povezao line in za rakarackom?
<tata> video sam sliku, to je kod mene prazno,gde se povezuje line in?
<promis> najlakše u qjackctl
<tata> jbg, Å¡ta je sad to qjackctl?
<promis> programčić za pokretanje jack-a i organizovane audio i midi konekcija u okviru jack srvera
<tata> znači da uključim jack?
<promis> pa on je sigurno već uključen sobzirom da se rackarack upalio
<promis> pokreni qjackctl ako ga imaš
<tata> imam jack control
<promis> pa pokreni ga
<tata> ok
<tata> pritisno sam start
<promis> okej ako već nije bio
<tata> ovde imam neko connect, setup...
<tata> start transport rolling
<promis> idi conncetions
<promis> i u audio tabu poveži capture i rakarak in_1
<tata> ok
<tata> zanimljivo, dobio sa zvuk kao chorus a sve ostalo ne
<tata> vumetri i dalje ne
<promis> isključi monitoring ako ti je uključen u alsamixeru
<promis> ako ne tresu Vumetri onda rakarack ne obrađuje signal
<tata> koj sad alsa mixer?
<promis> u treminalu samo: alsamixer
<tata> ok
<tata> da utišam mic?
<promis> šta god koristiš, mutiraj njegov plejbeck
<tata> ok, imam vu metre
<tata> i ništa, ne čuje se
<tata> vumetri rade bez veze sami od sebe
<promis> 1. dali je namešteno u alsamixeru da sluša ulazk koji koristiš
<promis> 2. da li je on pojačan
<promis> 3. da li je u jack connect povezan capture sa rackarackom
<promis> 4. izlaz iz rakaraka treba povezati na playback
<tata> ok, čekaj da sve to prverim
<tata> radi, sad još da isprobam da li sve radi...
<tata> radi kao da mu je prazna baterija ne pedali
<promis> jel trese vumetar?
<promis> imaš klizače za input i outpu pa pojačaj kkoliko ti treba
<tata> da, to radi ali malo kasni zamnom, vlo malo, kao da stalno ima neki delay
<promis> dobro došao u audio na računaru
<promis> u podešavanjima za jack podesi kašnjenje
<tata> kada ga utišam skroz, onda čujem osnovni ton koji je u redu ne kasni
<tata> ok sada ću
<promis> možda imaš delay efekat
<tata> ne, ugašen je delay
<promis> elem, postoji globalno kašnjenje signala koje se podešava na jacku
<tata> jel to podešavanje u jack za kašnjenje može u ovom jack audio setup?
<promis> qjackctl meni setup
<promis> podešavaš buffers
<promis> a dole u uglu pratiš iznos za latency
<promis> u načelu 10ms je dovoljno
<promis> ako sviraš baš brz solo onda ti treba <10ms
<tata> ok, čekaj
<tata> sviram brzo, ako znaš za HELLER, taj sam
<promis>  Thrash metal, speed metal
<tata> da
<promis> aa, onda za tebe samo pojačalo, ništa računari
<tata> daš tako?
<tata> baš
<tata> meni je latency 46ms
<promis> to je dosta, probaj da smanjiš na 10
<tata> imam neku dvojku i neće manje od te 2, kad stavim 3 onda je još više
<promis> gledaj, 10ms je okej
<promis> buffesr minimum treba da ti je 128
<promis> ili 256
<promis> periode obavezno 2
<tata> ok, to ću kasnije, sad moram da se gasim, hvala
<promis> ciao
<TildaTurn> <O
<Icy_blue> ko je zainteresovan da čuje malo o ideji prvog srpskog Linux časopisa posetite #ubuntu-rs-offtopic u 19h
<kelly> poz ljudi
<kelly> :)
<Atlantic777> poz!
<kelly> valja li cemu ovaj 11.10?
<kelly> :)
<Atlantic777> pa valja :D
<Atlantic777> zašto ne bi? :)
<kelly> zbog unitija :)
<kelly> nije bagovit ili tako to? :)
<kelly> sad ga skidam
<kelly> pa da vidim sta vi kazete :)
<Icy_blue> svakako probaj
<Icy_blue> najbolje ćeš sam proceniti da li ti "leži" ili ne
<Atlantic777> baš tako
<Atlantic777> a u aprilu izlazi 12.04 koji će, naravno, biti još bolji :)
<kelly> videh
<kelly> koristio sam fedoru 16
<kelly> i nervira me malo onaj gnome3
<kelly> jel moraju neki extra repositorijumi da se dodaju na 11.10?
<Atlantic777> pa sad, zavisi Å¡ta ti treba
<Atlantic777> verovatno ne
<Atlantic777> niti je ikada _moralo_
<kelly> kk
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-25
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da ocistim sistem ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-ocistim-sistem
<joostvb> jutro Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> dobro jutro joostvb :)
<Atlantic777> kako si primetio da sam tu? :D
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi da sam bio prisutan stalno
<joostvb> hrmm....
<joostvb> "how did you work out that i am here?"
<joostvb> "it should be that i was continously present"
<joostvb> hrm, that's not quite "trebalo bi da sam bio prisutan stalno"
<joostvb> how does this 'trebalo' work!?
<joostvb> 'trebalo bi'...
<joostvb> anyway, to answer the question: i didn't know, i just guessed :)
<joostvb> you just might as well have replied 6 hours later
 * joostvb never quits the channel
<Atlantic777> lol
<joostvb> :)
<Atlantic777> you made me think i have some broken config :D
<Atlantic777> have to go
<joostvb> what does 'trebalo bi' mean?
<Atlantic777> see you later :)
<joostvb> srecan put
<Atlantic777> exactly "it should be"
<joostvb> hrm... i c
<joostvb> hvala
<Atlantic777> nema na čemu, i drugi put :)
 * Atlantic777 off
<joostvb> ciau
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ram memorija kako proveriti takt? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ram-memorija-kako-proveriti-takt
<promis> http://pyfound.blogspot.ca/2013/02/python-trademark-at-risk-in-europe-we.html
<olujicz> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/02/25/1251236/linus-torvalds-explodes-at-red-hat-developer?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> izlaz tastarure : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-izlaz-tastarure
<profiler1982> pozz
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> како : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] како : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako
<profiler1982> ima li ko ideju kako u /etc/default/keyboard
<profiler1982> da namestim srpski latin izlaz
<profiler1982> umseto
<profiler1982> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<profiler1982> XKBLAYOUT="us"
<profiler1982> XKBVARIANT=""
<profiler1982> sta da stavim
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] како : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-kako
<promis> rs
<promis> latinz
<promis> latin
<Icy_blue> profiler1982: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565483/
<profiler1982> hvala icy mesecia se mucim
<Icy_blue> ;)
<promis> valjda prvo rs pa onda us
<promis> profiler1982: pa dao si bre komandu u temi
<profiler1982> prvo sam sa setxkbmap -layout rs,rs,ch,us -variant latin,,,, -model pc105 -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<Icy_blue> pa neka okrene kako god želi..
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta posle toga ima da ti bude nejasno
<promis> eto
<promis> imaš komandu
<promis> Å¡ta tu posle nje ima nejasno?
<profiler1982> stavicu onda samo srpski
<promis> sve ti piše
<profiler1982> bez us
<Icy_blue> ali komanda često ne uradi ono što treba, xkb-keyboar-plugin sam po sebi zeza..
<promis> komanda radi odlično
<promis> plugin zeza
<promis> nemaju veze jedno sa drugim
<Icy_blue> u pravu si promis
<profiler1982> znam nego nije htelo da radi
<profiler1982> stavio sam  rs umesto us
<profiler1982> prvo
<Icy_blue> da
<promis> i što bre ne smesiš u e17 sesiji komandu i gotovo?
<profiler1982> i radili mi samo numericki
<promis> šta, neće da primi prvo rs?
<profiler1982> imam i openbox i lxde i cesto pravim i uklanjam usere
<Icy_blue> ma mora da hoće
<profiler1982> nece da primi samo rs
<profiler1982> nije htelo
<profiler1982> da nije zbog XKBVARIANT=""
<profiler1982> tog sto je tako kod mene
<profiler1982>     XKBOPTIONS=”grp:alt_shift_toggle”
<profiler1982> znaci da ga menjam na alt i shift
<Icy_blue> ma to je samo kako da menjaš layout
<profiler1982> ok
<profiler1982> cekaj da vidim mozda sam navodnike zaboravio
<Icy_blue> a XKBVARIANT je izbor jezika, tu treba da to stoji “latinyz“
<promis> vidim ja profiler1982 da ti koristiš komandu napamet
<profiler1982> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/854714 a ima i ovo
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 854714 in unity (Ubuntu) "Can't setup system-wide keyboard layout" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<profiler1982> e eto kazem i ja
<profiler1982> a ovo je predlozeno sto sad pokusavam
<profiler1982> jel kod svih ovako?
<Icy_blue> ok Å¡ta je problem zapravo? Postavljanje jezika?
<profiler1982> hteo bi da stavim samo sr kao def
<profiler1982> jer pravim nova okruzenja i usere stalno
<profiler1982> istce mi 11.10 pa neznam sta da stavim ako gnome ne budem mogao
<profiler1982> pa experimentisem
<Icy_blue> hm.. koliko znam ono što postaviš u /etc/default/keyboard važi za sve
<profiler1982> znam
<profiler1982> a vidi ovo
<profiler1982> our console font configuration will be updated the next time your system
<profiler1982> boots. If you want to update it now, run 'setupcon' from a virtual console.
<profiler1982> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-31-generic
<profiler1982> Warning: No support for locale: en_US.utf8
<profiler1982> to kad probam sa
<profiler1982> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Icy_blue> aj daj mi ispis za locale
<Icy_blue> ali na pastebin plz..
<profiler1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565524/
<Icy_blue> ok, sve je na svom mestu, izmeni u /etc/defaults/keyboard XKBLAYOUT=”rs” XKBVARIANT=”latinyz”
<Icy_blue> i to bi trebalo da je to
<profiler1982> ima taj bug sto sam nasao
<profiler1982> ok
<profiler1982> nece icy
<profiler1982> evo odradi i dzabe
<profiler1982> e
<profiler1982> a sta je sa ovima sto imaju lokalizovan ubuntu?
<promis> šta će ti u konzoli latinica?
<Icy_blue> čudi me, kod mene sasvim lepo radi
<profiler1982> cilj mi je da kad napravim novog usera bude sr izlaz
<profiler1982> i u openbox
<profiler1982> i u e17
<promis> Icy_blue: ubuntu ili debian?
<profiler1982> jer mi  je sve gde  treba na tastaturi
<Icy_blue> profiler1982: xubuntu i debian
<profiler1982> ubuntu 11.10
<Icy_blue> ups promis ^^^
<profiler1982> odoh jos nesto da probam
<Icy_blue> promis: isti plugin koristim i za xubuntu i za debian, radi na oba sistema..
<Icy_blue> no, nije mi jasno šta on tačno hoće? Lokalizovan sistem ili samo srpsku tastaturu?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno]Kако postaviti da KDM bude glavni desktop : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-kako-postaviti-da-kdm-bude-glavni-desktop
<profiler1982> ovo je tesko izvesti
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pandora mini pc za gejmer : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pandora-mini-pc-za-gejmer
<Darko> ljudi moze pomoc?
<Darko> instalirao sam 11.04 verziju ubunta nisam imao cd za najnoviju verziju kontam da ima upgrade nebitno to nego imam po monitoru sve neke tackice
<Darko> i nece da mi prepozna lan
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> e17 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-e17--17243
<Darko> za internet
<Icy_blue> driver za grafiku?
<Darko> i kad ga palim imam da boot windows ili linux i kad izaberem linux nekad se upali a nekad zabaguje
<bitlord> mozda nije bilo podrske tada za tvoj Ethernet adapter, koliko je stara masina?
<Darko> nova brate
<Darko> 4 gb rama
<Darko> ati hd radeon
<Darko> 6670
<bitlord> a to za tackice, mozda ce  sa svim update-ima proraditi, ili na novijoj verziji
<Darko> stani polako nisam neki profi za ubuntu gledaj kako prvo da pogledam
<Darko> da ti kazem
<Darko> sta ti treba
<Darko> da mogu da resim to
<bitlord> ne znam kako se to ponasa sa free driver-om, trebas probati sto noviju verziju (mada mislim da i 12.04LTS dolazi sada sa backport-ovanim hw. support iz narednog izdanja)
<Darko> jel mogu
<Darko> preko ove?
<Darko> tu 12?
<Darko> da update
<Darko> i ja kontam, da je to do drivera isto kazem ti nekad se upali nekad ne pojavi mi se crni ekran sa brdo slova
<bitlord> upgrade postoji, i valjda radi sa trenutnog na sledece izdanje, ili ako je LTS na sledeci LTS direktno (mada nisam nikad radio, ali pretpostavljam)
<Darko> sta je lts?
<bitlord> Long Term Support
<Darko> aha
<Darko> reci mi kako da proverim
<Darko> dal mi je instaliran neki driver
<bitlord> od 12.04 podrzane su 5god i na desktop-u, ranije valjda 3god
<Darko> ne mogu da se snadjem na 11 koristio sam pre ovoga 9
<Darko> eo oce da mi radi automatski na 11.10
<Darko> sa 11.04
<bitlord> bolje skini noviji ISO i instaliraj iz pocetka nego da radis 5x upgrade
<Icy_blue> baš tako
<Darko> nemam cd jel moze sa flesa?
<Icy_blue> naravno :)
<Darko> nemoj da mi trebaju samo
<Darko> oni programi
<Darko> kao za windows
<Darko> da bi mogao
<Darko> da prebacim OS na usb
<Icy_blue> sa GParted formatiraš flash, sa unetbootin napraviš bootabilni flash, u biosu podesiš da bootuje sa flasha i prati korake u instalaciji..
<Darko> unbootin je program
<Darko> koji moram da isntaliram
<Darko> ili ga ubuntu
<Darko> vec ima?
<Icy_blue> unetbootim - ima sigurno u ubuntu software centru
<Darko> znaci skinem taj 12 verziju otvoriom unbootin formatiram usb moj i preko tog unbootina prebacim
<Darko> na flesh jel?
<Icy_blue> da
<Icy_blue> napraviće ti bootabilni flash, kao da instaliraš sa cd-a
<Darko> ajd molim te ako ti nije tesko daj mi samo
<Darko> od zadnje verzije
<Darko> tog ubunta
<Darko> link
<Darko> sto trebam da skinem
<bitlord> skines poslednju koja ti odgovara, 12.10 je poslednja a 12.04 je poslednji LTS, sta ti vise pase
<Darko> ne razumem buraz u cemu je razlika
<Darko> izmedju 12.10
<Darko> i 12 04
<Icy_blue> 12.04 ima Long Term Support ili LTS
<Icy_blue> 12.10 je poslednje i najnovije izdanje
<Darko> kontam al nznm sta to znaci
<Icy_blue> znači da imaš 5 godina podrške za 12.04 - updatove i sve što ide uz to
<bitlord> pa uglavnom druge verzije software-a (novije na novijem izdanju)
<Darko> pa po tebi
<Darko> koja je bolja
<Darko> treba mi neka gde mogu da idem na net
<Darko> i gde mogu
<Darko> da igram samo dotu
<Darko> stema
<Darko> poreko
<Darko> video sam na netu da ima Steam sad i za linux
<Darko> da ne mora da se koristi onaj WIne program
<bitlord> ima, ali nema sve igre jos nisu portovane na linux
<Icy_blue> 32-bitni ili 64-bitni sistem?
<Darko> sve mi jedno meni je procesor 64 bit
<Darko> bar mi je win 64
<Icy_blue> ok
<Darko> sad nznm sta je bolje
<bitlord> kazes 4G RAM-a?
<Darko> da
<Darko> stavio sam 8 gb swap
<bitlord> onda slobodno 64bit
<Darko> kao duplo od rama
<Darko> 100 mb boot 17 gb root i ostalo home
<bitlord>  /boot ti stvarno treba zaseban ili si se igrao?
<Darko> kako mislis zaseban pa treba mi ono kad palim da mi pise sta da bootujem nznm ortak mi je rekao da stavim uvek
<Darko> 100 mb boot
<Darko> to je kao ok
<bitlord> a kako ubuntu obicno instalira 100 kernel verzija + initrd image pretpostavljam da ces tih 100MB brzo napuniti
<Icy_blue> Darko: izvoli http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<Darko> stani gde meni idu programi na boot ili root?
<bitlord> mislim kroz update-e (bar je tako bilo ranije)
<profiler1982> jel imao ko iskustva sa e17
<Icy_blue> u /home
<Darko> hvala za link Icy
<Icy_blue> profiler1982: šta te muči sa e17? EConnMan?
<Icy_blue> Darko: molim i drugi put
<profiler1982> to
<bitlord> Darko, ako si samo /boot i /home odvojio od sistema onda ide na onaj sto si odabrao kao root
<Darko> znaci sve sto skidam sa neta tipa skype i to ubuntu instalira na home
<Icy_blue> profiler1982: rade se biblioteke u pythonu tako da nikome još uvek ne radi u potpunosti EConnMan.. pa ni meni..
<Darko> slusaj ovako sam formatirao hard ti reci ako je greska imam 35 gb free
<profiler1982> neznam ni da li ga imam
<profiler1982> ok
<profiler1982> ali je dobro okruzenje a?
<Icy_blue> detektuje mrežu, net radi, ali nema indikatora
<Icy_blue> zanimljivo da..
<Darko> 100 mb /boot , 8 gb swap, /root 17 gb  . i ostalo home
<profiler1982> to me zeza
<profiler1982> moram neki dok ili nesto da loadujem
<profiler1982> hteo sam unity 2d panel ali mi se ne uklapa
<profiler1982> e i screenshot kako
<bitlord> Darko, trebalo bi da radi, ali ne znam zasto imas odvojen /boot ali nema veze (posto ne znas da objasnis zasto, verovatno ti ne treba tako odvojen, ali nema veze)
<TildaTurn> Darko; /boot ti ne treba, swap 2 giga max dosta. root ok. moje moje misljenje
<Icy_blue> sve zavisi kako si sistemski namestio u drugom okruženju, meni rade isti keyboard shortcuts ..
<Icy_blue> TildaTurn: ti super znaš to oko particionisanja, de pomozi čoveku da se snađe
<Darko> ok ispravicu to sad kad dizem 12 verziju znaci boot mi ne treba a ocu imati kad palim isto onoo
<Darko> da biram sa cega cu boot
<bitlord> Darko, to nema veze da sa tim da li je /boot na odvojenoj particiji
<Darko> dobro izguglacu kasnije sta je uopste boot  :)
<Darko> uglavnom ubuduce da ga ne pravim
<Darko> root hole i swap
<Darko> *home
<Icy_blue> Darko: /boot se pre odvojeno pravio za starije mašine, sada je sve to pod /root nema potrebe razdvajati
<Darko> to brate
<Darko> nisam znao ja sam korstio
<Darko> zadnju 9.0
<Darko> verziju
<TildaTurn> tehnicki dovoljno je samo imati root particiju i on ce tamo staviti /home i to je ok. al ajd mozes ako oss praviti odvojem /home
<bitlord> Darko, postoje situacije kada je potreban /boot na odvojenoj particiji, ili kad ne moze drugacije (obavezan), ali posto ti ne znas zasto si to tako stavio verovatno ti ne treba tako odvojen (pravis sebi nepotrebne komplikacije)
<TildaTurn> sto jednostavnije = bolje
<Icy_blue> +1
<Darko> :) okay
<Darko> a kako 2 gb dovoljan swap samo
<Darko> po cemu se to racuna
<Darko> ako imam 4 gb rama
<Darko> bas sam noob
<TildaTurn> biitlord; ^^ ??
<Icy_blue> pa sigurno ne koristiš programe koji ti zauzimaju svih 4GB RAM-a :)
<bitlord> ima raznih teorija, a danasnje teorije su RAM je jeftin!!! :P
<TildaTurn> ja mislim 2 dosta
<Icy_blue> samim tim ti ne treba ni veći swap :)
<Darko> ocu da igram dotu 2
<Darko> ona crpi
<Darko> dosta rama
<Icy_blue> to igraš iz win jel tako?
<Darko> ne
<Darko> preko linuxa
<Darko> zato sto ima
<Darko> steam za linux
<Darko> a dota se igra preko stem-a
<Icy_blue> pa i tada imaš 4GB RAM-a + 2GB swap
<Icy_blue> sasvim dovoljno
<bitlord> ja imam 2G RAM + 2G swap i jako retko se koristi swap
<Darko> auu gde ste to sve naucili :)
<Icy_blue> ja od ovih sjajnih ljudi ovde :)
<TildaTurn> ja imam 1 giga
<TildaTurn> reetko bude max. 100Mb zauzeto
<Darko> cekaj oces da kazes ako moj komp crpi 4 gb rama npr i zafali mu jos on uzme od swapa?
<TildaTurn> da
<Icy_blue> da
<Darko> ala
<Darko> je to brutalno
<Darko> to windows nema on koliko rama
<Darko> to ti je
<TildaTurn> swap = ram memorija na hardu
<TildaTurn> od prilike objasnjenje
<Darko> brutalno
<Icy_blue> da, rezervna memorija..
<Darko> kad ukucam sudo apt-get install update
<bitlord> Darko, ima i windows, samo nije na zasebnoj particji nego se pise u file na system-skom disku (moze tako i na linux-u)
<Darko> koje mi update uradi
<Icy_blue> sa time samo ažuriraš listu za update, tu ti i piše šta ima novo za update
<Darko> a istao tako samo upgrade?
<TildaTurn> apt-get update
<Icy_blue> sa sudo apt-get ugrade radiš zapravo update ..
<TildaTurn> bez install
<Darko> da da
<Darko> zabunio sam se
<Darko> sta uradi sa upgrade?
<Darko> instalira novi verziju
<Darko> ili
<Icy_blue> da
<Darko> dosta se izmenilo od kad sam zadnji put koristio
<Darko> linux
<Darko> nmg vise windows pun je virusa
<Icy_blue> unapredilo :)
<TildaTurn> pa .., nije bass al ajd :)
<Darko> jel postoje
<Darko> virusi
<Darko> za ubuntu?
<profiler1982> jok
<Atlantic777> hehe ne :D
<profiler1982> to nema sanse
<Darko> <3 ubuntu :D
<Darko> cao anti virusi cao trojanci
<Darko> xD
<profiler1982> nema brate za linux ukupno 10 amlware, spyware i svega toga
<Darko> realno korsitio sam taj windows samo zbog igrica
<Darko> al posto igram sada samo dotu 2 a ona se igra preko stema sta ce mi windows
<nikolam> Za igrice je najbolji. :)
<Darko> oce biti nesto u skorije vreme
<Darko> da moze sa linuxa
<Darko> da se peglaju
<bitlord> Darko, prvo proveri da li ti igra koju zelis postoji za linux, steam jeste portovan i neke igre ali ne sve!
<Darko> sve igrice kao i na win
<nikolam> winehw.org
<nikolam> winehq.org
<Darko> za to znam za wine
<Darko> koristio sam ga i pre
<Darko> al nije mi to to
<nikolam> ako oces igrice, ostani na win. to je prosto.
<Darko> ima na YT kako lik igra dotu preko linuxa mora da moze
<Darko> ma radi extra mes-2 posle pocne da izbacuje erore gluposti
<Darko> gadi mi se
<nikolam> ako kao sto si rekao ti treba samo po neka a ti bi da ucis i nesto bi pametnije s racunarom, onda Linuks
<Darko> da brate
<Darko> samo dota mi treba
<Darko> a linux mi se svidja
<Darko> ocu da ucim ortak mi koristi arch
<Darko> ja nznm ni da ga instaliram
<Darko> :D
<nikolam> stvar je u tome da se prihvati filozofija, slobodan softver, ucenje i na kraju izmena onoga sto vidis ispred sebe
<Darko> razlika izmedju KDE gnome i Xface?
<profiler1982> velika
<profiler1982> vidi na youtube
<profiler1982> najlakse ces provaliti
<nikolam> i onda u tim izmenama posle napravis nesto za sebe. razmena otvorenong koda, to moze i dalje da se prodaje, samo je lakse napisati u drustvu, taj rad.
<profiler1982> kde je zahtevniji
<profiler1982> a lepsi
<nikolam> ima clanaka i na vikipediji o svemu i svacemu. sve pise ;P
<Darko> ja to mogu da menjam kad god pozelim preko terminala jel? dal ocu kde ili gnome
<Darko> pucice mi glava xD previse informacija :)
<profiler1982> kako to mislis?
<profiler1982> sta si instalirao nisam u toku?
<Darko> pa npr mogu svakog trenutka preci sa kde na gnome
<nikolam> pa.. kad instaliras sve odgovarajuce pakete (proporucujem synaptic za to) onda ti ponudi prilikom prijave na X
<nikolam> mozes da se odjavis i prijavis u drugo okruzenje, da
<Darko> jel moze da se menja
<Darko> izgled
<Darko> desktopa
<profiler1982> ih
<Darko> toolbarovi ovi i ovo
<profiler1982> kako nemoze
<nikolam> ej. probaj u praksi :P
<profiler1982> sta sad imas?
<profiler1982> unity jel
<Darko> sad trenutno
<Darko> 11.04
<Darko> i skidam
<Darko> u toku mi je skidanje 12.04
<profiler1982> sto jjega
<profiler1982> aha 12.04 skidas
<profiler1982> dobices unity
<Darko> sta je to
<Darko> :)
<profiler1982> sa njim
<profiler1982> unity? sta je
<Darko> da
<profiler1982> jel
<profiler1982> okruzenje
<profiler1982> pogledaj na youtube
<Darko> pricaj srpski xD
<Darko> a oke
<profiler1982> kucaj ubuntu
<profiler1982>  pa najlakse ti je ovako:
<profiler1982> pazi sad
<Darko> nmgf sada nista da gledam zato sto mi grafa nije prepoznata
<Darko> sve mi baguje
<profiler1982> na youtube
<profiler1982> gnome-shell
<nikolam> hm, znas imas i viki na ubuntu-rs.org i sve sto trazis ima i na vikipediji i na help.ubuntu.com
<profiler1982> gnome-classic
<profiler1982> cinnamon
<profiler1982> kde
<profiler1982> lxde
<Darko> alaaaa
<profiler1982> xfce
<Darko> bacas me u rebus profiler :D
<profiler1982> pogledaj
<profiler1982> pa izaberi koje ces
<profiler1982> a mozes i vise
<profiler1982> odjednom
<Darko> sta ti koristis?
<profiler1982> to su okruzenja
<profiler1982> gnome-shell prvenstveno
<Darko> to me zbunjuje ta okruzenja meni treba minimum god dana da naucim to sve i koji je dobar program za ovaj irc
<profiler1982> http://profiler1982.webs.com/
<Darko> da ne moram preko browsera
<profiler1982> pogledaj video na sajtu
<Darko> to je tvoj
<profiler1982> imas na jednom win sa rainmeter na drugom gnome shell malo nabudzen
<Darko> racunar msm
<Darko> dekstop
<profiler1982> da
<Darko> izgleda
<Darko> predrkano
<profiler1982> eee pc netbook
<Darko> ocu da meni izgleda tako a ne ova standard tema xD
<Darko> jel isto imas 12/04
<profiler1982> imas na tom sajtu upustvo gde teme, extenzije sve
<profiler1982> i na wikiju ubuntu-rs
<profiler1982> kod mene je 11.10
<profiler1982> tebi ce jos bolje biti
<Darko> sto ti nisi update novi mrzi te da opet
<profiler1982> to dole je cairo-dock
<Darko> sve sredjujes?
<profiler1982> jok
<profiler1982> pravim nesto od ovoga
<Darko> svaka cast.... iskustvo
<Darko> a ja moram jos da citam i citam
<profiler1982> uradicu ako mi ne podje za rukom upgrade
<profiler1982> polako
<profiler1982> jel si instalirao normalno ili wubi
<Darko> imas vremena?
<Darko> sada
<profiler1982> onako
<profiler1982> z 15min
<profiler1982> smo da jedem
<profiler1982> odoh sad
<Darko> ne znam sta je wuby
<Darko> samo dok nisi otisao
<Darko> gledaj ukratko
<Darko> skinuo sam 12.04
<Darko> gde da formatiream
<Darko> usb
<bitlord> sta koristis sada?
<profiler1982> kako gde?
<Darko> ocu ovaj 12.04
<Darko> da stavim na usb pa da install
<Darko> posto nemam cd
<profiler1982> unebotin skini sa neta
<bitlord> Darko, koji OS sada koristis, trenutno, odakle zelis da napravis usb-boot?
<profiler1982> i sa njim napravi bootabilni usb
<Darko> sada
<Darko> sam na 11/04
<Darko> baguje
<Darko> i jedva vidim sta pisete gubi mi se slika
<Darko> daj mi komande
<Darko> za terminal
<Darko> da skinem ubootin
<Darko> apt-get install ubootin?
<bitlord> mozes da koristis i dd
<Darko> dd
<Darko> ?
<Darko> da skine
<bitlord> ubacis USB flash disk na kome nemas vazne podatke (bice obrisani!),  kucas   sudo fdisk -l   okacis izlaz na paste.ubuntu.com (valjda je to pravi link), i onda mozemo dalje ili instaliras te graficke klikalice
<Darko> nece preko terminala
<bitlord> dd vec imas instaliran, ali polako
<Darko> odradio sam to sa -l
<Darko> izbacio mi je listu
<bitlord> kopiras to sve na link koji sam ti dao, okacis tamo i kad dobijes novi URL kopiras ga ovde da mi mozemo da vidimo
<Darko> cek najlakse kako da ubacim ovaj 12 sto sam skinuo na usb
<Darko> ector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x23eae283     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        8924    71680000    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2            8925       13131    33790977    5  Extended /dev/sda3           13131      121602   871287808    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda5            8925        8936       
<bitlord> ocigledno da ne slusas
<Darko> slusam al ne razumem
<bitlord> "<bitlord> kopiras to sve na link koji sam ti dao, okacis tamo i kad dobijes novi URL kopiras ga ovde da mi mozemo da vidimo "   sta tu nije jasno?
<nikolam> unetbootin
<bitlord> a pre toga sam spomenuo paste.ubuntu.com
<Darko> okacis izlaz na paste.ubuntu.com
<Darko> odem na browseru i kucam paste.ubuntu.com
<Darko> ?
<nikolam> Darko,  razmisljaj malo :)
<Darko> os ti da razmisljas kad mi je rebus :)
<Darko> pocetnik sam realno
<nikolam> pitas kad ti bas nije jasno nesto sto vec znas :)
<Darko> sta je DD?
<nikolam> slobodno ti al malo i koristi izvore :P
<nikolam> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<Darko> formatirao sam usb gde da skinem
<Darko> taj ubootin?
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<nikolam> google.com > unetbootin :I
<nikolam> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Darko> ogavan si xD pored tebe zivog ja da guglam 2 sata :D
<nikolam> eto i to su ti bar tri mesta za pretragu pitanja. A imas i viki na ubuntu-rs.org i forum takodje
<nikolam> Darko, samo pristojno. Treba ceniti kad bas zapne sto ikog uopst ima na kanalu :P
<Darko> hvala svima :) idem da instaliram 12icu
<Darko> pa cu doci
<Darko> da smaram dalje xD
<nikolam> pa nemoj da smaras, nego lepo smisli sta i kako :P
<Darko> ma samo cu smarati dok ne sredim drivere
<Darko> a ostalo cu
<Darko> preko googla
<nikolam> ok
<Darko> otvorio sam taj unebootin  u distrubution sta trebam odabrati
<Darko> ubuntu
<Darko> ili koju sam skinuo?
<Darko> staru verziju
<nikolam> uh. pa sta mislis, oces da cekas da se ponovo skida?
<nikolam> daj razmisljaj malo.
<nikolam> :P
<Darko> nikola reci mi dobar program
<Darko> za irc
<Darko> kao sto je za windows mirc
<Darko> dobar pgram za filmove
<Darko> i dobar za muziku
<Darko> i to je to
<nikolam> xchat
<profiler1982> imas x-chat po defaultu
<nikolam> vlc
<nikolam> smplayer, banshee, i mnogi drugi
<nikolam> imas onaj softver centar pa gledaj tamo i imas i synaptic, pa tu pretrazi ima svasta.
<Darko> hvala odo da install ovo 12 verziju pa cu naleteti da podesim samo drivere i jos jednom hvala svima <3
<nikolam> ima i onaj alternative.to sajt sa spiskom gomile programa i flitriranjem po tome da li je slobodan.
<nikolam> za drajvere imas uputstvo
<nikolam> na nvidia sajtu i pogledaj i viki i nas i njihov i ubuntuov
<profiler1982> driveri mu mozda odgovaraju genericki
<profiler1982> neka ne dira nista prvo
<nikolam> kad stavljas binarne nvidia drajvere, treba da ubijes graficko okruzenje i radis to iz konzole sa ctrl+alt+f2
<nikolam> da prvo to.
<profiler1982> ako krene iz addicional drivers po automatizmu iz winodws....
 * nikolam ce da spava.
<Darko> eee ljudi evo me sa 12.04
<Darko> imam net sada to je reseno
<Darko> al me driver za graficku zeza
<Darko> kako da resim to
<Darko> ja ne znam gde je ovde device menager da proverim sta mi je instalirano sta ne
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-apsolutni-pocetnici
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-knjiga-zaplovite-u-svet-racunara-i-slobodnog-softvera
<TildaTurn> Darko;  ^^^
<Darko> da se zaniman narednih godinu dana :D
<Darko> ocu samo kad bi mogao sta da vidim
<Darko> xD
<Darko> posto mi sve tackice :D
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-26
<darko> jel moguce promeniti sliku  kad palis komp tamo gde je boot?
<TildaTurn> a sta je slika?
<InFamouS> ona standardna
<InFamouS> on ubunta braon
<InFamouS> msm zanima me jel mozes staviti ti koju zelis?
<TildaTurn> trebalo bi da moze
<InFamouS> jel se radi preko terminala ili?
<InFamouS> ako znas reci mi ukratko
<TildaTurn> ne moze ukratko
<InFamouS> jel ima neki turtorial step buy step
<InFamouS> il sta vec
<TildaTurn> jesi ti uradio update, upgrade, sredio desktop, instalirao sve sto ti treba, itd?
<InFamouS> 12.04 mi je
<InFamouS> graficku sam sada
<InFamouS> instalirao
<InFamouS> radi
<InFamouS> extra
<InFamouS> zvuk imam nego reci mi kako da proverim samo dal su mi svi driveri instalirani
<InFamouS> a desktop je standardni
<dragan99> sminkeraj, to sam i ja nekad radio, sad me libo taki za to, gledam da mi radi ono sto ja ocu od programa
<InFamouS> xD
<InFamouS> smikeraj cu kad dodje onaj profilej
<InFamouS> da mi objasni xD
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-11-04-instalacija-drajvera
<TildaTurn> i uradi update i upgrade
<TildaTurn> to sto kazes da ti je sad  12.04 ne znasi da je sistem osvezen
<darko_> instalirao sam wine i instalirao igricu i kad je pokrenem on je pokrene al nema slike sta moze da bude?
<TildaTurn> darko_; linux nije za igrice
<InFamouS> znam al pise da radi
<InFamouS> na yt
<InFamouS> dota 2 lik je igra
<InFamouS> ja ne mogu pokrene je al nema slike sta moze biti
<TildaTurn> moze biti svasta
<InFamouS> sta da proverim?
<TildaTurn> ne znam
<TildaTurn> kad se igram upalim win i ne mislim
<InFamouS> zna li neko kako se zove program gde mozes nakaciti
<InFamouS> ono gadgets po desktopu
<InFamouS> GPU CPU
<InFamouS> i tako to
<bitlord> InFamouS, bilo je nekada gdesklets, screenlets (i tako neki) ali mislim da se ne odrzavaju vise, vecina ljudi koristi conky danas koji zahteva da se konfigurise sta i kako da pirkaze (obicno ljudi dele config file-ove i vrse izmene za svoje potrebe)
<bitlord> na KDE-u ima jos tih stvari i one su deo plasma-workspace-a (valjda)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu Core : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-core
<_goxxsy_> ame `veche ! :-) :D
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-27
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> mantra broswer : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mantra-broswer
<Spaceback> pozz
<Spaceback> da li neko mozda zna kako da uklonim donji panel u lubuntu posto mi opcija delete panel nije odobrena ?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> vmware - kernel module updater : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vmware-kernel-module-updater
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> proxi da ili ne? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-proxi-da-ili-ne
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Force quit ne radi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-force-quit-ne-radi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> SolidWorks na ubuntu preko WIne : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-solidworks-na-ubuntu-preko-wine
<Guest7041> pozdrav... Treba mi malo pomoci ako neko ima vremena
<Guest7041> ima li bilo koga ovde?
<TildaTurn> samo ti postavi pitanje, ako neko zna odgovorice
<Guest7041> Imam problem sa wirellesom... Radio je dobro nedelju dana i danas sam ga iskljucio... I sad kada pokusam da ga ukljucim netbook se restartuje
<TildaTurn> netbook radi ok sve dok ne ukljucis  wirelles i onda se restartuje?
<Guest7041> Da...
<TildaTurn> hm, ne znam. sacekaj malko mozda neko drugi zna, ili postavi pitanje na forum
<TildaTurn> forum > http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/
<Guest7041> TildaTurn: hvala...
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Graficka kartica ATI Radeon 7670m : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-graficka-kartica-ati-radeon-7670m
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<ubuntu_installl> zdravo ljudi, treba mi pomoc oko instalacije
<ubuntu_installl> ima li koga?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> share network : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-share-network
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kompatibilnost sa Radeon HD 6320 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kompatibilnost-sa-radeon-hd-6320
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-28
 * _goxxsy_ jutro ! :-) :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lubuntu 12.10 "menu button/windows button" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-12-10-menu-button-windows-button
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lubuntu 12.10 "menu button/windows super" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-12-10-menu-button-windows-button
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lubuntu 12.10 "menu button/windows super" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-12-10-menu-button-windows-super
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Update sistema, kako kad neće?! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-sistema-kako-kad-nece
<Cerberus> hej drugari jel moye pomoc, hitno je
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Mount point... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mount-point
<Atlantic777> Cerberus: kaži
<Atlantic777> imam 5 minuta, ali ako je nešto sitno...
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> HDMI+DVI kabel : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hdmi-dvi-kabel
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> HDMI(F)<>DVI(M) kabel : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hdmi-f-dvi-m-kabel
 * _goxxsy_ `veche drugari` ! :-) :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> BackTrack i Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-backtrack-i-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Å¡ta je BlackTrack5 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-je-blacktrack5
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Å¡ta je BackTrack5 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-je-blacktrack5
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Å¡ta je BackTrack5 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-je-backtrack5
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-01
<profiler1982> kako na lxde da promenim wallpaper? nakon prve promene mi se na desni klik pojavljuje openbox meny
<TildaTurn> profiler1982; http://www.linuceum.com/Distros/osDesktopConfigLXDE.php
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LXDE problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lxde-problem
<profiler1982> tilda hvala ali nema odgovora u linuku
<TildaTurn> jel imas sad trenutno neki wallpaper na ekranu?
<profiler1982> imam
<profiler1982> na desni klik je openbox meny
<TildaTurn> e, ajd sad nadji odakle ga on cita
<profiler1982> u /home/wladimir/.config/lxsession/LXDE imam samo config fajl
<profiler1982> evo sadrzaj
<profiler1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576038/
<profiler1982> vidim da bas dosta ljudi ima ovaj problem
<profiler1982> isto na e17 imam problem sa notification area
<profiler1982> tj ne mogu da se nakacim na mrezu iz njega
<profiler1982> imam komsiju sa lubuntu na kompu (pentium3) radi lxde i e17 extra nego imam ovaj problem i
<profiler1982> keyboard layout
<TildaTurn> nije ovo nikakav problem
<profiler1982> ajde kako
<TildaTurn> ne znam, nemam lxde
<profiler1982> mogu li nekako da vratim da mi se na desni klik pojavljuje lxde a ne openbox meny
<TildaTurn> ali on taj wallpaer cita od nekud, jel. e, tamo ga zameni
<profiler1982> neznam gde su mu podesavanja
<TildaTurn> verovatno ga cita root. mada i kao user mozes negde da ga podesis
<profiler1982> eto sta sam nasao
<profiler1982> imam 4 usera
<profiler1982> na svima isto kakav root
<profiler1982> a u openbox pod istim userom drugacije
<profiler1982> vidim sad, nisam znao da podesavanja u unity i bilo kom gnome based okruzenju ne vaze u kde i openbox based okruzenjima
<profiler1982> lxde je openbox sa lxde panelom kolio vidim
<profiler1982> tilda jel ti koristis flubox
<TildaTurn> da
<profiler1982> ili openbox
<profiler1982> e jel kod tebe slicno kao u openbox-u
<TildaTurn> ne
<profiler1982> ok
<profiler1982> sta se tebi pojavljuje na dsni klik
<TildaTurn> meni
<profiler1982> kao u openbox jel? terminal emulator, broswer...
<TildaTurn> koji sam ja napravio. i sve mi je gde sam ja stavio
<profiler1982> aha
<profiler1982> tako je u e17 slicno
<profiler1982> dobar je mnogo
<TildaTurn> nekom da, nekom ne
<profiler1982> moram da zavrtim bodhi linux
<profiler1982> hehehe
<profiler1982> mozes mu sta hoces da radis a lagan
<profiler1982> jesi probao?
<TildaTurn> ne
<profiler1982> probaj, neces se pokajati
<TildaTurn> pokajacu se, znam vec unapred
<profiler1982> ja se odusevio.. 20mb hehe
<TildaTurn> a koliki je flux?
<profiler1982> minilmalisticki je skroz
<profiler1982> kao i openbox
<profiler1982> ovo je oko 12mb a kad se instalira je oko 20
<profiler1982> neznam ni kako u openbox da stavim na desni klik da mi bude chromium
<profiler1982> izbacuje mi chrome kako god da okrenem
<profiler1982> i za terminal terminator
<profiler1982> i izlaz qwerty
<profiler1982> a treba mi qwertz
<TildaTurn> prvo  treba da naucis kako se podesava
<profiler1982>  setxkbmap -layout rs,rs,ch,us -variant latin,,,, -model pc105 -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<profiler1982> ta komanda mi resava problem
<profiler1982> probao
<profiler1982> ali ne prihvata
<TildaTurn> ajd instaliraj feh
<profiler1982> kakav feh
<TildaTurn> feh = da podesis wallpaper
<profiler1982> sudo apt-get install feh jel?
<TildaTurn> valjda :)
<TildaTurn> navikao si na GUI kliktanje, pa sad ne umes rucno da podesis wallpaper
<profiler1982> ma jok
<profiler1982> nautilus mi nije nautilus vise
<profiler1982> koliko sam ga promenio
<profiler1982> neznam gde su podesavanja za wallpaper
<profiler1982> evo sad sam ovo instalirao, sad cu da probam
<TildaTurn> cek polako
<TildaTurn> si instalirao feh?
<profiler1982> da
<TildaTurn> e, ajd sad skini (ili stavi ako vec imas) neki u /home/vladimir
<profiler1982> imam
<TildaTurn> primer ; /home/vladimir/slika.jpg
<profiler1982> imam
<TildaTurn> e
<profiler1982> otvoren mi u feh
<TildaTurn> mani sad feh
<TildaTurn> kucaj u terminal ; feh --bg-scale /home/vladimir/naziv slike
<TildaTurn> naziv slike = tacan naziv
<TildaTurn> slikaneka.png ili slikaneka.jpg
<profiler1982> heheh
<TildaTurn> uspelo?
<profiler1982> i promeni mi background u terminalu
<TildaTurn> eto
<profiler1982> ne na desktopu
<profiler1982> pa ne na desktopu
<TildaTurn> kako u terminalu??
<profiler1982> pozadina u terminalu
<TildaTurn> hm
<profiler1982> stani resicu i to
<TildaTurn> cek, mozes i desni klik na tu sliku, otvoris sa feh i tamo u padajucem meniu imas opciju da ga stavis kao background
<TildaTurn> sta si tacno kucao u terminal? prekopiraj tu
<profiler1982> feh --bg-scale /home/wladimir/anezis.jpg
<profiler1982> otvori ga u feh-u i u terminalu mi ta pozadina
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] LXDE problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lxde-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] LXDE problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-lxde-problem
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-02
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Canoncial zna šta ste tražili u Dash-u ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-canoncial-zna-sta-ste-trazili-u-dash-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> baš čudno ne vidi se close move bottom down : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bas-cudno-ne-vidi-se-close-move-bottom-down
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> na prozorima se ne vidi close move bottom down x O - : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bas-cudno-ne-vidi-se-close-move-bottom-down
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> na prozorima se ne vidi close move bottom down x O - : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-na-prozorima-se-ne-vidi-close-move-bottom-down-x-o
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ne radi zvuk : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-radi-zvuk
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako popraviti preklopljenje particije i izolovati lose sektore : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-popraviti-preklopljenje-particije-i-izolovati-lose-sektore
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Rad sa div tagovima - pomoc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-rad-sa-div-tagovima-pomoc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> wpa paketici : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wpa-paketici
<Markonix1> Pozdrav
<Markonix1> Jel zna neko sta moze bit ovo na Samsung Galaxy 10.1 Model (GT-P7500) – P7500XXKL3,, kad ocu da udjem u recovery mode treperi mi
<Markonix1> sve normalno radi
<Markonix1> ali recovery mode treperi
<Markonix1> http://s22.postimage. org/rbs7vw36p/problem.jpg
<Markonix1> resio fala
<Markonix1> picke
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> uninstall existing fglrx driver : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-uninstall-existing-fglrx-driver
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> POVRATAK OBRISANIH PARTICIJA : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-povratak-obrisanih-particija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Povratak obrisanih particija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-povratak-obrisanih-particija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> sm player traži identifikaciju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-sm-player-trazi-identifikaciju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] sm player traži identifikaciju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-sm-player-trazi-identifikaciju
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-03
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Fujitsu siemens amilo L1310G : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-fujitsu-siemens-amilo-l1310g
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Fujitsu siemens amilo L1310G i Ubuntu 12.10 (QQ) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-fujitsu-siemens-amilo-l1310g
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Fujitsu siemens amilo L1310G i Ubuntu 12.10 (QQ) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-fujitsu-siemens-amilo-l1310g-i-ubuntu-12-10-qq
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Win ne startuje- Ubuntu radi Ok : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-win-ne-startuje-ubuntu-radi-ok
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ne radi apache2 pod lamp_om : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-radi-apache2-pod-lamp-om
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa ati driverima na Toshiba Satellite L30-101 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-ati-driverima-na-toshiba-satellite-l30-101
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pri instalaciji ne vidi niti jednu particiju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pri-instalaciji-ne-vidi-niti-jednu-particiju
<Atlantic777> https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/broj_10/
<profiler1982> pozz svima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> teamviewer not install : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-teamviewer-not-install
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Shut Down : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-shut-down
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-24
<nikolam> meni bi valjalo za mega.co.nz (50GB free)
<nikolam> Oni su jedni od retkih koji sami šifruju sve korisnikovo al ne smeš da zaboraviš šifru/ključm jer ga i sami nemaju.
<TildaTurn> nemaju?
<Atlantic777> Zašto bi imali? :)
<nikolam> TildaTurn, pa to ih štiti da ne može država neka d aim traži. efikasno jel da
<TildaTurn> a ,, ne nasedam ja na taa obecanja
<nikolam> TildaTurn, i kod nas Banke koje imaju svoje CA za ključeve za elektronsko (mali broj) ne čuva kod sebe privatne ključeve, samo javne za proveru. Privatne samo stavljaju na Smart karticu i nigde drugde
<nikolam> TildaTurn, doduše samo MEGA to radi jer ima loše iskustvo sa megaupload, gde im još nisu vratili poharane korisničke podatke.
<nikolam> Za ostale ne znam, iako neki nude i Å¡ifrovanje.
<nikolam> Tako da ne može da s epohara banka, ako ključ nema duplikat :P
<nikolam> Ako neko nema ključ i šifru, onda efekat francuskog ključa izostaje, jer on ga nema pa to ti je ;P
<nikolam> Možda u stvari samo treba koristiti NFS kroz VPN
<nikolam> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenPOWER_Foundation
<nikolam> Ono što je započeo SUN sa OpenSPARC T2 2008
<nikolam> A Oracle zaustavio..
<nikolam> Sada radi IBM: Licenciranje arhitekture za proizvodnju čipova i nadograđenih rešenja
<nikolam> Friško.. :P
<nikolam> MIPS se od ranije takođe može licencirati a ARM koriste svi iz istog razloga.. da ne pričam..
<lelebuntu> sh
<vuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D7uowvdleg vuci viji a kurjaci koljiu;(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-25
<vuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-26
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<Mile> e
<Mile> pozz
<Guest86543> Jel ima nekog?
<Guest86543> da li moze neko da mi pomogne?
<Guest86543> ?
<Guest86543> Ima li zivih?
<stereo_advance> ima živih a za ono prvo ne znam :)
<stereo_advance> pitaj pa sačekaj malo
<Guest86543> Pitanje: Kano da instaliram manualno python-nfqueue, skinuo sam ga u tar.gz fajlu
<Guest86543> ima li zivih?
<stereo_advance> ja sam gotov
<Guest86543> jel i ti cekas nekog ili ?
<stereo_advance> radim ne nekom html i css sređivanju
<stereo_advance> još malo i idem u off
<Guest86543> pozz odo ja
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-27
<nikolam> brate kako vi radite s ovim smart karticama na ubuntu
<nikolam> koristi to neko
<TildaTurn> smart kartice? mislis na onee sto idu u foto aparat, itd ili?
<TildaTurn> memoriske kartice
<nikolam> ne bre nisu to smart kartice, to su ti memorijske fles kartice
<nikolam> Smart kartice su one ya govornice, licke karte sa cipom i visa kartice i maste ri dina sa cipom
<nikolam> kontaktne kartice ili beskontaktne
<nikolam> Ja sam resio tako sto sam instalirao javu (icedtea), pa sam postavio iz koda pcsc-lite , i drajver za citac za 64-bitni linuks koji sam preuzeo sa sajta proizvodjaca
<nikolam> posle restart, citac kartica je radio sa portalom euprava.gov.rs , pa sam porucio novu vozacku dozvolu
<nikolam> e da i banke za elektronsko placanje koriste smart kartice i citace, kao i sertifikaciona tela za izdavanje kvalifikovanih elektronskih potpisa
<nikolam> kojima se mogu pravno vazeci potpisivati dokumenta, lokalno ili daljinski i sluziti za identifikaciju
<LordMile> pozz
<LordMile> Ima li ovde nekog zivog?
<stereo_advance> ma svi su živi, nije ovo birački spisak :)
<stereo_advance> nego ko zna gde su
<LordMile> jel neko ubacivao onaj novi ubuntu za mobilne telefone?
<stereo_advance> koj hw treba za to
<LordMile> ovi sto podrzavaju androide
<stereo_advance> meni to nešto ne deluje zanimljivo
<LordMile> sto pa ubuntu na mob
<LordMile> linux na mob
<stereo_advance> android mi sad radi bukvalno sve Å¡to mi treba
<stereo_advance> i nemam na šta da se žalim
<stereo_advance> a promena sistema na telefonu, koji pri tome nije android, može biti problem
<stereo_advance> osim toga
<stereo_advance> hw zahtevi vrlo lako mogu da ne odgovaraju kako mom telefonu tako i većini telefona koji su u upotrebi kod nas
<stereo_advance> ono kao ideja ok ali realno ne vidim potrebu za tim
<stereo_advance> i još jedna stvar
<stereo_advance> dokle god je to novo, ima i dečjih bolesti
<stereo_advance> kao i neki program, dok je novo ima svoje mane, kako vreme prolazi program postaje sve bolji
<stereo_advance> i dobija nove probleme, po marfijevom zakonu :)
<LordMile> ja sam se smorio sam ovim androidom koristim samo za poziv i poruke nekad internet
<LordMile> jedino radi zabave bi probao taj ubuntu za mobilni
<LordMile> koliko vidim nece to da zazivi
<stereo_advance> šta da ti kažem, ja koristim android za sve osim igrica
<stereo_advance> više koristim ssh i irc nego što pišem sms
<LordMile> navedi mi nesto od toga sve, osim interneta?
<stereo_advance> kako bez interneta :)
<stereo_advance> pa sve mi je vezano za net
<stereo_advance> ssh ne mogu bez neta
<stereo_advance> irc, forumi isto neće bez neta
<stereo_advance> provera pošte neće bez neta
<stereo_advance> e jedino Å¡to mi uputstva i podsetnici za elektroniku i php, html, css nisu povezana na net
<stereo_advance> imam sigurno desetak programa koji mi pomažu oko elektronike
<stereo_advance> još toliko programa koje koristim pa web dizajn i programiranje
<stereo_advance> plus gentoo handbook :)
<stereo_advance> unix/linux manpages
<stereo_advance> i naravno ftp
<stereo_advance> Å¡telujem gitaru sa androidom
<stereo_advance> šta znam šta još
<stereo_advance> ponajmanje telefoniram i pišem poruke
<LordMile> ssh jel radis nesto ilegalno
<stereo_advance> ne
<stereo_advance> pristupam svojim računarima
<LordMile> ja se ponada da ce nesto da mi posluzi telefon :D
<stereo_advance> eto meni služi
<stereo_advance> a mogu i da telefoniram :)
<stereo_advance> i sve to radi, problema nema
<stereo_advance> *nemam
<stereo_advance> da nešto ne radi kako treba odavno bih menjao sistem
<stereo_advance> ovako ne vidim poentu
<stereo_advance> ponovo da nameštam, štelujem, instaliram....
<LordMile> jesi ga root-ovao
<stereo_advance> odavno
<stereo_advance> da stvar bude gora, rootovao sam kad sam sve podesio
<stereo_advance> facebook i te gluposti sam obrisao istog dana kad sam uzeo telefon
<stereo_advance> za to mi nije trebao root :)
<LordMile> za moj treba
<stereo_advance> koji android imaš
<LordMile> bar za neke njegove app neke gluposti
<LordMile> 4.0.4
<stereo_advance> 4.0.3 kod mene :)
<stereo_advance> otiš'o sam
<LordMile> zz
<LordMile> jel koristi neko od vas Ubuntu za mobilni ovo novo sto reklamiraju?
<LordMile> ?
<toske> pozdrav kolege Linuksasi...:)
<alexxxxxa2> pozdrav, toske
<toske> da li neko isprobava Ubuntu 14.04 i ako da, kakvi su utisci?:)
<alexxxxxa2> ja sam na 13.10 i nemam tu potrebu :p
<alexxxxxa2> prosli put sam kao tele pred rudu trcao da instaliram 13.04, pa su me bugovi pojeli
<alexxxxxa2> pojele bube
<toske> takođe sam na 13.10, ali pošto je 14.10 LTS verzija preći ću na nju kada izađe stable verzija...
<toske> :)
<toske> a do sada nikada nisam isprobavao alfa i beta verzije baš zbog toga
<toske> ČP
<toske> :P
<alexxxxxa2> kakve veze ima Å¡to je LTS
<alexxxxxa2> meni to nije bitno
<alexxxxxa2> ja uvek dobijem podršku na chatu
<alexxxxxa2> i forumu
<alexxxxxa2> ionako na nekoliko meseci dižem drugi sistem
<alexxxxxa2> kako kad
<toske> pa što reinstaliraš sistem svakih par meseci kada Ubuntu ne zabaguje ni posle godinu, dve dana?:)
<toske> bar meni ne
<alexxxxxa2> jbt, tek sad osećam kako je život lakši uz linux. Dok sam koristio Windows, noćna mora bila je prvo spakovati sve fajlove i napraviti backup, dići sistem, pa instalirati sve potrebno i na kraju vratiti sve fajlove nazad
<alexxxxxa2> a ubuntu, sve je u home folderu, sistem se diže brzo
<alexxxxxa2> svi potrebni programi se odjednom preko skripte instaliraju
<alexxxxxa2> nema drkanja oko drajvera
<alexxxxxa2> svi srećni :=
<alexxxxxa2> :)
<toske> tako nekako...:)
<toske> ja sam instalirao 13.04 kada je izašao
<toske> i evo još uvek šljaka bez problema
<toske> i sa upgradeom na 13.10
<toske> :)
<alexxxxxa2> 12.10 mi je, recimo, mnogo odgovarao. 13.04 baš nikako i sad sam se skrasio na 13.10
<alexxxxxa2> zato se plašim četvorke, pa makar i u najavi
<alexxxxxa2> imam zapravo dve sa 13.10
<alexxxxxa2> jedan ubuntu sa cinnamonom
<alexxxxxa2> a drugi linux mint (cinnamon)
<alexxxxxa2> :p
<alexxxxxa2> dva ubuntu
<alexxxxxa2> 13.10
<alexxxxxa2> oba cinnamon
<toske> haha ja gotivim unity
<alexxxxxa2> jaooooooo ne
<toske> mada vidim da ga ne voli baš dosta njih
<toske> a ti si izgleda jedan od njih
<toske> :P
<alexxxxxa2> start meni je u unity izgubio svrhu
<alexxxxxa2> ne mogu nijedan program da nadjem
<alexxxxxa2> baš se tu ne snalazim
<toske> haha misliš na Dash...;)
<alexxxxxa2> a što je komercijala, da ti ne pričam
<alexxxxxa2> da
<toske> pa meni bez problema nalazi
<toske> samo isključim online pretragu da me ne zatrpava amazonom i ostalim glupostima
<alexxxxxa2> kucam naziv numere, a on umesto da traži po /home/music, on vršlja po amazinu
<alexxxxxa2> *amazonu
<alexxxxxa2> znam
<alexxxxxa2> i ja sam to otkrio
<alexxxxxa2> ma xfce i cinnamon su zakon
<alexxxxxa2> nešto me i KDE smara, ne znam zašto. Kul dizajn, ali neka statika me nervira
<alexxxxxa2> i unity je prilično tvrd po tom pitanju
<toske> ja sam koristio i linux mint cinnamon i mate i xfce i lubuntu i zorinOS, ali opet se vratio na Ubuntu sa Unity-ijem
<toske> nzm Å¡to
<toske> :)
<alexxxxxa2> mate mi je bezveze
<alexxxxxa2> lubuntu isto
<alexxxxxa2> ma ne znam ni ja sam šta hoću :p
<alexxxxxa2> ti voliš unity
<alexxxxxa2> ja se raspričao
<alexxxxxa2> moram da spavam
<toske> lubuntu diže mašine stare preko 15 godina iz mrtvih...:P
<alexxxxxa2> toske, pozdrav za tebe, budi dobar
<alexxxxxa2> odoh, pozz!
<toske> važi alexxxxa2
<toske> pozz
<toske> laku noć
<alexxxxxa2> btw, xfce je isto tako lagan
<alexxxxxa2> laku noć
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-28
<nikolam> heh, javio mi se neko, kaže monitor miriše kao  da gori
<nikolam> smrdi kao da gori plastika a radi
<LordMile> pozz
<LordMile> jel koristi neko ubuntu na mob ?
<LordMile> jel ima ovde nekog zivog
<LordMile> ili se ovo prijavljuju botovi random?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-01
<LordMile> pozdrav
<LordMile> JEL ZIV OVDE NEKO?
<LordMile> Alo bre
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-24
<perica> Dobro veče!
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-26
<cigara> ima li živih ovde?
<Atlantic777> cigara: tu smo
<Atlantic777> kaži šta te muči :)
<Atlantic777> sry, malo smo svi zauzeti pa prođe nešto vremena dok ne skontamo da se neko javio
<cigara> Au, popodne sam se javio. :)
<cigara> Ali ste bolji od #spring, tamo se ne javljaju od juče. :D
<cigara> Ma nešto me aka ovaj Apache Tomcat server, pa pitam gde god stignem, imas li ti iskustva sa time?
<cigara> Ili neko ovde, ako se priključio raspravi. :)
<Atlantic777> Hm, ja nemam, ali znam par ljudi na #lugons koji su imali.
<Atlantic777> Inače, jako ne volimo ni javu ni tomcat ni glassfish i  tako to.
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-27
<cigara> E, ne podnosim je ni ja.
<cigara> C je maternji jezik, ali ovo mi trenutno donosi pare pa moram da se akam sa time. :)
<Atlantic777> da, da, razumem :)
<cigara> Samo što odem na spring sajt, download-ujem običan HelloWorld primer sa njihovog zvaničnog sajta, "kompajliram" i pokrenem i dobijem 404
<cigara> :D
<cigara> običan helloworld..
<cigara> užas
<cigara> Koji su to likovi, ako možeš da me uputiš pa tamo da pitam?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-03-02
<zly> ubunu ili windows 10
#ubuntu-rs 2017-03-01
<faeray> ima li koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-04
<marjan> Pozdrav svima. Imam jedno pitanje za sve vas.
<marjan> Da li znate kako i na koji način se mogu kanoniklovi projekti finansirati novčano?
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-03
<Ilija_> UNIGNORE Ilija_
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-24
<morebit> pomoz bog ljudi  :)
<morebit> ja se radujem svakoj novoj  Kalendarskoj sedmici
<morebit> u ponedjelnik mi pocne a u nedjelju zavrsi
<morebit> radim ka 'crv
<morebit> crvotocina me izjela
 * morebit e bago ga je tebe Milo. Sto nisi crv no gazda Jezda;(
<morebit> blago*
<morebit> Blago ti ga je Milu ;(
<morebit> a Miloti ga je Blagu ;)
<morebit> morebit
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dij4Kc8juAc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> mozak me izdaje
<morebit> a pamet mi se muti
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-26
<morebit> joj lebac ti ebem a kruh ne eedem
<morebit> stigo Joja od Doboja
<morebit> svu mi regiju uzdrmo;(
<morebit> cu mu skine ne 'percine
<morebit> ide 'mala lajkovackom prugom :)
<morebit> jo jo on je to nekad pevo
<morebit> ma pustimo to sad sve na stranu
<morebit>  kako ste ljudi :)
<morebit> jope dobih slobodan dan 'baba* nedje odluta ;)
<morebit> *odskita
<morebit> ocemo lo jopet zapevati onu nasu staru o Milosi i Lazaru
<morebit> ili oniu coce coce na sred Foce ;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43jQpSXAtf0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ9J7DEgujo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0le2glYYU&feature=emb_rel_end
<morebit> samo za mog 'brata' azijata Atlantic777 ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> ;)
<morebit> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-27
<Corona-extra> pijem pivo Rakija mi gorka
<Corona-extra> kod kuce mi zena ka djevojka
<Corona-extra> lecom i viruse raznorazne
<Corona-extra> pite coronu protiv korone
<Corona-extra> to je davno izmisleni lek;)
<Corona-extra> kako ste ljudi :)
<Corona-extra> moja  'baba' se proskitala :(
<Corona-extra> ne dolazi kuci danima
<Corona-extra> a ja svoju dusu leci sa korokom
<Corona-extra> *corona
<morebit> morebit
<morebit> al gusle ne lazu
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYjpKB6QDaU
<morebit> lako se poturciti bilo U na stara vremena
<morebit> a bogumi i va nova vremena;)
<morebit> jos lakse
<morebit> se pokatoliciti
 * morebit sta radi nova demokratija?!
<morebit> mice 'mudjahedine*
<morebit> svoje protivnike
 * morebit sta Vi cekate!?
 * milobit--- jos me zovu 'trobit*
<milobit---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdvknbjEwJc
<milobit---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit---> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-01
<AlKapone> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21oxj5enPOo
 * AlKapone samo za Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21oxj5enPOo
<AlKapone> ;(
<AlKapone> samo za Atlantic777 ;(((  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqAgURlaOng
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbG1fGThbdI
<milobit-> pp
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> pamet me izdaje
<milobit-> a mozak mi se muti
